# Eure Fragen an Ghostcrawler



## Shadaim (11. November 2008)

Das buffed-Team ist beim Berliner Mitternachtsverkauf von Wrath of the Lich King vor Ort – und führt vorher ein Interview mit Blizzards Lead System Designer Greg „Ghostcrawler“ Street. Er beantwortete auf der BlizzCon 2008 bereits trickreiche Fragen zu den letzten Klassenänderungen und kennt sich aber auch in anderen Bereichen des Spiels.
*


Welche Fragen würdet Ihr "Ghostcrawler" stellen?*

Nur in diesem Forumbeitrag sammeln wir Eure Vorschläge für Interview-Fragen. Die besten stellen wir Greg Street schließlich am Mittwoch in Berlin. =)


*
Wer ist Greg „Ghostcrawler“ Street?*

Greg Street arbeitete bis zum Jahresanfang als Game Designer bei Ensemble Studios unter anderem an dem Strategiespiel-Erfolg Age of Empires 3. Seid seinem Wechsel zu Blizzard ist er besonders in den offiziellen WoW-Foren unterwegs und beantwortet Spielerfragen.


----------



## Rheagar (11. November 2008)

Wann kommt das nächste Addon?
Welches Thema wird es behandeln?
Werden die Monatsgebühren sinken?

Das wars erst einmal. =)


----------



## eikira (11. November 2008)

Hallo GC

ist dir eigentlich bewusst dass du aufgrund von PVP bei vielen klassen das pve vernachlässigst und umgekehrt genauso?
warum plant ihr nicht nen system das PVP und PVE einfach komplett trennt.
sprich die skillbäume unterschiedlich berechnen wenn man auf einen NPC trifft oder auf einen PVP spieler.
würde das nicht funktionieren?


----------



## zergerus (11. November 2008)

Wird die Abhärtung wieder abgeschafft? =-]


----------



## Fonia (11. November 2008)

Was wird den Spielern geboten die nicht Arena spielen wollen? Wird es auch für diese in zukunft möglichkeiten geben an PvP sets zu kommen und somit in den Battelgrounds und den Open PvP gebieten bestehen zu können oder werden diese gezwungen auch Arena zu spielen?


----------



## Melih (11. November 2008)

Wird der Vergelter Paladin in Wotlk so viel dmg machen wie eine normale dd klasse?

Wird der Verstärker Schamys mehr im pvp zu gebrauchen zu sein in Wotlk?

Um was geht es im nächsten Addon?


----------



## Stritler (11. November 2008)

Wann kommen die zwei gleichzeitigen Skillbäume?


----------



## DoubleJ (11. November 2008)

Frage: "Was war der tatsächliche Auslöser für die Veränderungen an Wildwuchs und CoH? Immerhin kann man in jeden Raid beobachten das jede Klasse seinen favorisierten Heal-Spell hat. Palas heilen 80% mit Flashheal, Schamies 80% mit Chainheal. Druiden und Priester heilen halt 80% mit Wildwuchs und CoH. Was steckt also wirklich hinter dieser Veränderung?"


----------



## Dalmus (11. November 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Das buffed-Team ist beim Berliner Mitternachtsverkauf von Wrath of the Lich King vor Ort – und führt vorher ein Interview mit Blizzards Lead System Designer Greg „Ghostcrawler“ Street.
> [...]
> Seid seinem Wechsel zu Blizzard ist er besonders in den offiziellen WoW-Foren unterwegs und beantwortet Spielerfragen.


Nach einer kleinen ot-Schelte wegen dem seitseid-Problem (scnr *g*) eine kurze Frage:
Was genau fällt denn in seinen Aufgabenbereich bezüglich WoW als "Lead System Designer"?
Hört sich auf den ersten Hörer (was zur Hölle ist das akustische Pendant zum Blick?) nach der technischen Seite an?


----------



## softcake_orange (11. November 2008)

Da ich meine WoW Zeit nun hinter mir habe (4 Jahre laugen doch ziemlich aus), würde mich brennend interessieren, was es denn genau für ein MMO ist, an dem Blizzard neben WoW gerade arbeitet. 

*Vielleicht ein World of Starcraft?*

WoW kann noch so viele AddOns bekommen, irgendwann ist die Zeit einfach reif für einen Nachfolger. Zumal die Konkurrenz immer bessere Produkte auf den Markt wirft und 10 Jahre WoW sicher nicht die Antwort darauf sein kann.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (11. November 2008)

Also ich hätte folgende Fragen:

-Wieso gibts es keine PVP und keine PVE Talentbäume? Der PVE-Bereich leidet massiv an den PVPler...
-Wann kommt ungefähr das kostenlose Wechseln zwischen 2 Skillungen?
-Wieso kann man nicht die Anordnung der Charaktere im Charakterauswahlfenster beliebig ändern? Das z.b mein Paladin an der 3ten stelle ist und mein Schurke auf die 4ten?
-Wieso ist das Zauberfeuer-, das Eisschattenzwirn- und das Urmondstoffset BoE aber z.b die Löwenherzrichtklinge bop?!
-Wieso hat die Kugel der Sindorei so eine lange Abklingzeit jedoch eine kurze Wirkdauer?!


----------



## Lillyan (11. November 2008)

Mich würde interessieren, welchen Wunsch er persönlich für WoW hat, der sich aber auch technischen/geschichtlichen/zeitlichen Gründen niemals realisieren lassen wird.


----------



## lord just (11. November 2008)

also die frage warum löwenherzrichtklinge bop ist kann ich schon beantworten und zwar muss man schwertschmied sein um es benutzen und herstellen zu können. boe würde keinen sinn machen.

ansonsten wären meine fragen:

-warum nimmt man dem paladin den manareg und nicht den burstdamage? man haut noch immer jeden in sekunden um aber halt nur weniger bevor man was trinkt.
-wird es in zukunft mehr klassenspezifische questreihen geben wodurch man sich stärker mit der eigenen klasse identifizieren kann?


----------



## Smokebuddha (11. November 2008)

Was will Blizzard gegen die Unterbevölkerung einiger Realms tun? 
Kostenlose Charaktertransfäre können ja echt nicht die einzigste Lösung sein...
Wobei ich nicht glaub dass diese frage unter die Kategorie "Game Design" fällt...

Edit die zweite:

Wie schaut es denn eigentlich mit dem thema 'Housing' aus. Sprich ein kleines Tool, womit man sich sein eigenes Häuslein bauen kann oder ähnliches...ála Graal-online, wird wohl keiner kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2008)

Wird sich WoW irgendwann mal an das Thema "Pandaria" bzw. Pandaren rantrauen? Es gibt ja leider nicht sonderlich viel Lore dazu. Speziell die 'asiatisch' angehauchte, doch eher Friedliche Kultur in einer völlig unbekannten Welt (man weiss ja nichtmal wirklich wo Pandaria liegt) wäre doch ein interessantes Ziel wo WoW anknüpfen könnte.


EDIT: Moa ich finds doof das hier 50% der Fragen mit Google zu beantworten sind :/


----------



## Qonix (11. November 2008)

Wann bekommen die Hexer grünes Feuer?

Ist es wirklich so gedacht das Charaker die Heilen, Tanken und Damge machen können gleicht gut oder fast besser sein sollen als Klassen die nur das eine können?


----------



## riggedi (11. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> (was zur Hölle ist das akustische Pendant zum Blick?)


Würde sagen: Klang, aber das klingt im Kontext nicht gut.

Hart auf hart:
_Beim ersten Hinhören..._

Riggedi


----------



## Valdos Theolos (11. November 2008)

lord schrieb:


> also die frage warum löwenherzrichtklinge bop ist kann ich schon beantworten und zwar muss man schwertschmied sein um es benutzen und herstellen zu können. boe würde keinen sinn machen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rly? Für die Schneiderset muss man auch die jeweiligen Spezialisierungen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigogagagigo (11. November 2008)

Werden in nächster Zeit noch weitere Klassen-/Talentänderungen folgen?

Wie wollen Sie den Spielern die PvP-Inhalte noch schmackhafter machen?

Wird es möglich sein, später einen Todesritter auf Stufe 55 auch auf anderen Realms zu erstellen, auf denen man keinen Character auf Stufe 70 hat, wenn man auf anderen Realms solche Charactere hat?

Seit dem letzten Pacht haben auch andere Klassen starke Areazauber erhalten, soll damit die Vormachtstellung der Magier im Punkt AoE genommen werden, oder wird daran noch etwas geändert?


----------



## HavikZuul (11. November 2008)

Ist housing ein relevantes Thema, oder wurde dass ganz und gar vom Tisch genommen?

Was wird in Zukunft an der Überlebenschance von Priestern getan, gibt es da schon irgendwelche Überlegungen oder steht das im Moment eher nicht zur Debatte?


----------



## GK15 (11. November 2008)

die realm-first-titel für den ersten Stufe 80 Magier, Hexer, whatever wurden ja abgeschafft...mich würde interessieren, ob vielleicht einmal klassenspezifische Achievements kommen, durch die man dann solche Titel bekommen kann.


----------



## Axolotl (11. November 2008)

Warum wurden die Charaktere mit dem Addon 3.0 bereits auf Stufe 80 zugeschnitten (mit diesem Argument werden saemtliche Eleschamanen, deren momentane Situation eher bescheiden ist, vertroestet)?
Gedenkt Blizzard gegen die unwuerdigen Zustaende bei den sog. Chinafarmern vorzugehen, z.B. durch strenge Regeln gegen den Goldhandel?
Wie gedenkt Blizzard das Problem sehr unausgeglichener Realms (Spieleranzahl Horde - Allianz) in den Griff zu bekommen?
Wieso wurde der vergelter zum Top-DD gepufft, waehrend der Schamane, ehemals das Gegenstueck zum Paladin sich nun mit dem Tank um den letzeten Platz in der DD-Liste streiten muss?


----------



## Isilrond (11. November 2008)

Wie lange wird der aktuelle Content halt? (Wenn sich zB Nihilum mit SK zusammenschließt wird es ziemlich schnell nötig neue Contenpatches zu bringen)

Wieviel Contentpatches sind bis jetzt geplant? Und wie lange werden diese halten? (komischer Satz)


----------



## Kronxi (11. November 2008)

Hallöchen,

Werden, nach dem release, im laufe des Jahres neue bgs und/oder Arenen eingeführt?

Wann wird ungefähr der patch kommen, mit dem man seinen Twink via PvP leveln kann?

Danke das wars von meiner Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße


----------



## Xandars (11. November 2008)

--> schurkentank? XXXD

---> wann klassenbalancing abgeschlossen wird


----------



## Weeta (11. November 2008)

- Wie wird sich WoW weiter entwickeln?
- Wird man ab WotLK nun zur Arena gezwungen, um an PvP Items zu kommen oder ist in dieser Hinsicht auch für die Non-Arena Spieler etwas geplant, um an PvP Sachen zu kommen?
- Wann wird es endlich das allseits geforderte Dual Spec geben? Wird es dazu dann auch spezielle "Garderoben" Plätze geben für Wechsel Equip?
- Wird es in absehbarer Zeit Housing geben bzw Gildenhallen?
- Wird die Performance für die Server verbessert, damit man mal in den vollen Genuss der Städteraids kommt, ohne Lags von mehreren Minuten?
- Wird es irgendwann mal besondere Angebote (Belohnungen) für alteingesessene Kunden (Spieler) geben, wie es sie bei anderen MMORPGs bereits seid Jahren gibt?
- Wird es zukünftig regelmäßiger (z.B. monatlich) Serverevents geben, wie in anderen Spielen oder wird WoW seinen linearen und diesbezüglich doch recht tristen Kurs beibehalten?


----------



## Abrox (11. November 2008)

Wie lange werden die Serverprobleme behoben sein 
(Mithrilorden ist bei mehreren Leuten echt unspielbar geworden. PvP wie PvE)

Wird es mal einen großen Content Patch geben bei dem KEIN Serverproblem entsteht?


----------



## Kahadan (11. November 2008)

Meine Fragen an Ghostcrawler:

-Könnte man die alten PvP-Titel (Leutnant, Feldmarschall usw.) nicht wieder erwerbbar machen? Z.B durch gewisse "Erfolge". [Ohne, dass die Spieler die ihren Titel schon haben ihn verlieren.]

-Ist ein Belohnungssystem für Veteranen geplant, ähnlich wie das von SW:Galaxies? Dass Spieler deren Account XMonate / XJahre alt ist gewisse Ingame-Items bekommen oder evtl. Nachlass auf Spielzeitkäufe.


----------



## Makiura (11. November 2008)

Warum wurde Das Zombie Event gestoppt mit dem Infizieren ich fand das so toll!!!
Wann werden sie aufhören den Pala zu schwächen


----------



## FallenAngel198 (11. November 2008)

(1)

Wieso findet eine unterschiedliche Skalierung der Pve-Talentbäume statt? Anders formuliert, wieso skalieren Mage/Hexer/Moonkin mit zunehmend Endcontent einfach besser?

(2)

Wieso gibt es massive Unterschiede bei der Komplexität der Spellrotationen?


----------



## DarthBana (11. November 2008)

meine fragen wären:

- Wann wird das nächste Addon kommen?
- Warum fing das Geißel-Event so gut an und dann war eine Zeitlang nichts mehr davon zu sehen? Erst fängts so gut an und dann is tote Hose und am letzten Tag gibts nochma Action, bisschen armseelig, aber naja wayne!
- Wann hört dieses generve und gepushe der einzelnen Klassen auf?
- Warum sieht das T7-Set so hässlich aus, (bei den meisten Klassen jedensfalls)

das wärs erstma so von mir^^


----------



## mazze3333 (11. November 2008)

Wird PvP  mehr balanced sein mit 80?
Was wird aus den Hybrid klassen?


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2008)

Was erhofft ihr euch vom neuen Addon bzw was ist/war das angestrebte (haupt-) ziel?


----------



## joshivince (11. November 2008)

Kommt nach WotLK WOW 2 oder is noch ein weiteres AddOn für WoW 1 geplant?
Wird WOW2 WOW1 ablösen oder laufen die beiden Spiele parallel?


----------



## Schmacko (11. November 2008)

Valdos schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur für den Bonus des Sets.
Du kannst es aber mit den normalen Stats tragen, auch ohne Spezie.


----------



## BleaKill (11. November 2008)

Werden weitere Raidinstanzen, mit folgenden Patches wie zB Black Temple und Sunwell Plateau implementiert, als die bisher bekannten?


----------



## henrikdeluxe (11. November 2008)

also...




*Ich formuliere es mal so:*


Wieso werden alle Klassen immer ähnlicher designed? Wegen PvP?

Warum können DuDus, Palas und Schamanen so stark im Schaden mit Hexern, Magiern und Schurken mithalten und können im nächsten Moment Heilen und Tanken und andere Wiederbeleben?
Ist demnächst jeder ein Alleskönner, oder darf man sich wieder darauf freuen einzigartige Spezialfähigkeiten zu haben die, die Klassen bewusst so unbanced machen dass sie wieder aufeinander angewiesen sein werden?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. November 2008)

Schmacko schrieb:


> Nur für den Bonus des Sets.
> Du kannst es aber mit den normalen Stats tragen, auch ohne Spezie.


Nur dass du sie nicht herstellen kannst..

@Topic fällt mir grade gar keine Frage ein, die nicht schon zu hauf hier gepostet wurde.


----------



## Exodamus (11. November 2008)

Hallo Ghostcrawler,

simple frage, wahrs. weniger leichte Antort:

Wie stellst Du Dir World of Warcraft in 2 Jahren vor, und wie in 5 Jahren?


Grüße aus Freiburg
Markus 
aka
Exodamus


----------



## Killerbäumchen (11. November 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Welche Fragen würdet Ihr "Ghostcrawler" stellen?[/b]
> ...


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. November 2008)

Werter Ghostcrawler,

zwei Fragen zum Feraldruiden mit WotlK:
- Momentan sieht es so aus, als würde der Feral speziell in 25ger Raids Supportfrei dastehen. Kein einziger seiner Debuffs bzw Buffs wird im Raid nicht von anderen Klassen überschrieben. Ist dies so beabsichtigt?
- Ist der Feral wirklich noch als Tank mit WotlK gedacht? Die momentanen Änderungen an der Rüstungsskallierung der meisten Items zeigen eher das Gegenteil. Meine Befürchtung wäre, dass der Feral zum Avoidtank wird und bei HardHitterbossen wieder nach Hause gehen kann.


Und eine Frage für die ferne Zukunft:
- Ich möchte einen Panda spielen! Für wann sind diese geplant?


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (11. November 2008)

Jo würde auch gern wissen ob nicht irgendwas mit PvP-Ransys. am laufen oder wieder geplant ist?


----------



## Rellikss (11. November 2008)

Wann wird das Balncing wieder in den Griff bekommen. Wie oebn schon einmal erwähnt, sind Hybridklassen momentan ganz vorne, was ich natürlich nicht versteh. Eigentlich sollte es so sein, das zum Beispiel der Druide, wenn er auf Heal geskillt ist, nicht einfach ins bärchen wechselt und so munter durch die Instanz tanken kann?
Beispiel Pala: es kann nicht sein das ein Vergelter haufen Schaden raushaut, nicht OOm geht und nebenbei noch gleich ersatzheiler spielen kann? Geht ja gar net...


----------



## TvP1981 (11. November 2008)

*So, hier mal meine Fragen:
*
Mit Patch 3.0 wurde ja bereits begonnen, die Lootvergabe zu optimieren, sprich viele Klassen/Skillungen können sich ein und dasselbe Loot teilen. Wie schaut es hier beim Würfeln, der Gegenstände aus (Diese werden ja bereits bei der ID-Vergabe festgelegt, oder?). Wird denn mehr berücksichtigt, mit wem man eine Instanz bestreitet um nicht um die 100mal rein zu müssen, weil ein bestimmtes Item nie droppen will?

Werden die Fertigungsberufe, gerade der Rüstungsschmied durch Rezepte attraktiver gemacht, als es zu BC der Fall war? Ein wichtiger Schritt ist ja bereits, Boni für Berufe zu vergeben.

Was wird meine Klasse, die ich spiele einzigartig machen? Mittlerweile greifen ja viele Talente ineinander über. Es gibt nicht mehr die reinen DD, Tank, oder Healklassen. Was kann man tun, damit sich der eigene Charakter von anderen unterscheidet. Sprich Aussehen, Equipment, Spielweise.


----------



## abszu (11. November 2008)

Wird die "alte" Welt zukünftig wieder mehr in WoW eingebunden? Bleiben Kalimdor und östl. Königreiche weiterhin reines "Lvl 58 werden und Tschüss"-Gebiet, oder gibts Planungen, alte Endgame-Instanzen wie Düsterbruch, Stratholme, Scholo, Endgame-Gebiete wie Silithus oder Östl. Pestländer und alte Weltbosse wieder interessant zu machen für Lvl80 (oder Lvl90 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - Spieler?


----------



## k4k4shi (11. November 2008)

Eine nette Frage wäre, nach der Änderung an den Effekten des Todesritters im Kampf um die Übersichtlichkeit zu erhöhen, ob man die alten Talenteffekte abgeändert wieder einführt? Da sie ja schon einen netten Style hatten.

Zum Anderen wäre da die Frage, ob man die nächste Heldenklasse per Content-Patch oder nachfolgenden Addon einführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altsahir (11. November 2008)

Wann kommen Gildenhallen/Housing/Gildenachievements??


----------



## v3n0m (11. November 2008)

Mit welchem Patch kommt vorrausichtlich die Dual-Specc Möglichkeit?

Wird endlich der hässliche Draenei-Faustwaffen bug gefixt? ^^

Welchen vergleichbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad planen sie für die Eiskronenzitadelle, da ja schon gesagt wurde das leider keine Instanz so schwer sein soll wie Sunwell.

Warum muss ein Verstärker ganze 5Punkte in Unleashed Rage invstieren, ein MM Hunter nur einen Punkt und der Blood Dk zwei, für den gleichen effekt?


----------



## xDeadherox (11. November 2008)

Warum ist jetzt für das Flugmount in WOTLk Gold gebraucht?
(Wöllte nicht die ausrede hörn das das nicht genug wüssten oda so)


----------



## Shurycain (11. November 2008)

Frage :

Wird es wieder so einfach sein, an Epics zu kommen wie in TBC oder wird es wieder etwas besonderes sein, wo wie im Classic WoW.


Shury


----------



## Trakodana (11. November 2008)

Wielange wird Blizzard brauchen um herauszufinden das ein PVP/PVE Balancing nie gelingen wird?

Gab es schon einmal den Ansatz PVP - PVE mehr zu trennen (Talente die nur im PVP oder PVE wirksam sind. Equip das bestimmte Stats im anderen Bereich nicht aufweist oder nicht relevant sind. Usw.), damit die Anhänger der jeweiligen Fraktionen endlich aufhören Krieg gegeneinander zu führen?

Warum werden Hypridklassen immer stärker und erhalten immer mehr vergleichbare Fähigkeiten der Spezialklassen? Mit dem Resultat, dass die Spezialklassen immer unatraktiver werden.

Wird es in Zukunft eine Möglichkeit geben ohne Arena auf einen PVP-Server zu überleben, Spielspaß zu haben, oder werden die Spieler "gezwungen" Arena zu machen?


----------



## PARAS.ID (11. November 2008)

Wann wünscht er sich selbst,persönlich noch für WoW, Welche Gebiete möchte er den gern mal erleben ,welchen charakter würde er gern spielen.

Was spielt er gerade neben WoW.

EDIt.: Wenn ich die meisten fragen hier les wird mir schlecht. Glaubt ihr wirklich buffed.de würde solche fragen stellen?
Sie wollen Fragen stellen ,die wirklich interessieren und nicht eure, in Fragesätze, verpackte Heulthreads ,weil ihr meint, irgendwas in Azzeroth würde nich tso laufen,wie ihrs gern hättet.

Sachn wie "Ja wann wird Blizzard endlich merken das sie scheiße Blaancing"
" Wann nerfen sie endlich alle Schurken udn buffen endlich meinen Schamanen"

Daumen hoch für solche Idioten ;D


----------



## Ren3gaid (11. November 2008)

Meine Frage:

Wie wird das mit den Gruppen im Tausendwintersee? 
Also ist man dort einzelnt oder wird sofot in eine Gruppe hinzugefügt wenn mach das Gebiet betritt ?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (11. November 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Werden weitere Raidinstanzen, mit folgenden Patches wie zB Black Temple und Sunwell Plateau implementiert, als die bisher bekannten?


ja, wird es^^
soweit ich das mitgekriegt hab ist ja Arthi au ned von anfang an in WotLK, kommt glaub erst mit nem späteren patch

grüße von Fetti / Fallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixor (11. November 2008)

Hi GC!


Wann kommt die Kostenpflichtige Charakter umgestaltung ?


----------



## Ghuld0n (11. November 2008)

Wird es im Spiel mehr individuelle Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten für seinen Charakter geben? ... z.B. wie in WAR (ja sry für den Vergleich -.-) mit Trophäen oder "Wachstum" des Chars, wenn dieser mächtiger wird(war ja geplant, weiß nicht, ob das schon umgesetzt wurde)???


----------



## Axolotl (11. November 2008)

Hatte noch eine Frage vergessen:
Wieso wird WoW, das sich durch die sehr unterschiedlichen Klassen ausgezeichnet hatte und daher auch viele Spieler angesprochen hatte, mehr und mehr zum Einheitsbrei??? Ist es wirklich so ersterbenswert diesen E-Sports-Trend auf Teufel komm raus (PvE geht unter, Klassen nicht individuell) zu verfolgen???

Axolotl


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. November 2008)

Wird die Rivalität zwischen Allianz und Horde endlich mal auf den Kicker genommen. Also ich mein nicht nur getrennte Toiletten, sondern auch abschaffen des Zwei-Bundes der beiden Fraktionen den sie in BC gezwungenermaßen eingehen musste? [Wobei ich glaube das dies in WotLK eh geschärft wird. Oder?]

Wird die Grafik nun von AddOn zu AddOn besser? Und bleibt es bei der Lieblichen "Comic-Grafik"?

Und die Frage die mich schon lange interessiert: Glaubt blizz selbst an ein Ende von WoW? Also in ferner Zukunft. Weil eeewig kann es ja auch nicht gehen. Auf WC kann man zwar immer wieder aufbauen aber i-wann sind auch die letzten Bösen besieht und Azeroth und CO. sind sicher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das sehe ich dann als Ende.

Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (11. November 2008)

Warum bekommen PvP Items keine eigene Farbe?

lila = episch = selten

Aber die epischen Sachen im PvP sind eine Frage der Zeit bis man die hat und nicht eine Frage von Glück und Selteheit


----------



## For-Free (11. November 2008)

So dann möchte ich auch mal etwas in den Fragetopf werfen.

1. Werden die Pandaren in näherer Zukunft in der WoW-Welt zu finden sein? Sei es nun als NPC´s oder gar als spielbare Klasse?

2. Wird der "Ashbringer" ein Mittel gegen Arthas sein? Oder wird seine Story (die vom Ashbringer) nicht weiter vertieft?


Ach und Leute, warum werden solche 0-8-15 Google Fragen gestellt? Ihr habt die Chance mal was ordentliches zu Fragen und ihr wollt nur Sachen wissen, die man nach 2 Min googlen beantworten kann...*kopfschüttel*


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. November 2008)

Serephit schrieb:


> Warum bekommen PvP Items keine eigene Farbe?
> 
> lila = episch = selten
> 
> Aber die epischen Sachen im PvP sind eine Frage der Zeit bis man die hat und nicht eine Frage von Glück und Selteheit



/sign

Diese Frage ist wirklich gut. Einen Großteil des PvP Gears kann eig jeder bekommen auch wenn man sich noch so dumm anstellt. Wie Serephit schon sagte ist es nur eine Zeitfrage. 

Mfg


----------



## Zartek (11. November 2008)

Hey, erstmal möchte ich sagen das es relativ schwachsinnig ist so Fragen wie "Kann man seinen Dk auf jedem realm erstellen (auch auf denen wo man keinen char hat" da, wie schon von Buffed geschrieben wurde, stellen sie Ghostcrawler beim Nachtverkauf die Fragen. Das bedeutet das ihr es, bis die Antworten online sind, wahrscheinlich schon selbst ausprobieren konntet....

Naja jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

-Werden weitere große Events folgen? Wie das "Geißel-Event" oder sind solche Events nichtmehr geplant?
-Wird mit den Raidinstanzen, die erst später dazu kommen, der raidcontent für casuals möglich sein, oder ist dies ersteinmal den besseren spielern vorbehalten? (Beispiel Sunwell)
-Was sind deine größten Wünsche für die Zeit bei Blizzard?
-Was gefällt dir an World of Warcraft selbst nicht so gut bzw. Was würdest du gerne nach deinem eigenen Geschmack verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


Das war es ersteinmal, ich hoffe das eine (oder mehrere) meiner Fragen für das Interview gebraucht werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coralsea (11. November 2008)

Mich würde interessieren, welches Gebiet in Nordend Ghostcrawler persönlich am gelungensten findet und warum, und welche Instanz. Außerdem hätte ich gern ein paar Hinweise zu den mit den folgenden Patches geplanten Inis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nakuta (11. November 2008)

Wird Blizzard in der alten WoW-Classic Welt noch nachbessern z.B. an Architektur? Diese wurde bei den Allianz Städten/Lagern meist weit detailvoller dargestellt.


----------



## DerMavgier (11. November 2008)

"WoW war zubeginn ein PvE-Spiel. Nach und nach wurden dann immer mehr PvP-Inhalte ins Spiel gebracht.
Bisher gab es für PvP bzw. PvE jeweils einen geeigneteren Talentbaum bei jeder Klasse, jedoch war das problem die leich erreichbaren Epischen-PvP-Sets die dafür sorgten das PvE und PvP vermischt werden konnte. Das war nciht sehr gerecht, da man für sein PvE-Set länger spielen musste bzw. auch auf Glück und mehr Mitspieler setzten musste. 
Daher begrüßte ich sehr die Ähnerung, dass Abhärtung das PvE-Spielen sehr behindern wird.
Jedoch sind nun alle Talentbäume so ausgelegt, dass man PvE als auch PvP spielen kann. Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich es sehr vermisse das es wieder keine Trennung gibt zwischen PvP und PVE. Das Spiel gibt den Spielern nicht mehr solche Möglichkeiten nach Idividualität wie es einmal war.

Warum hat man sich also gegen eine klare Trennung von PvP und PvE entschieden? Es sind nun mal zwei komplett unterschiedliche Spielweisen/möglichkeite. Warum dann keine Trennung in Sachen Talenten?"


----------



## Madrake (11. November 2008)

Hallo GC,

Wie soll das mit der Zaubermacht funktionieren? Laut Aussagen ihres Unternehmens sollen die Stoffrüstungen mit Zaubermacht alle Klassen mit jeglicher Ausrichtung tragen können, ist ja logisch. Aber bringt es wirklich der Heilerfraktion was mit "Zaubertrefferwertung" und "kritischer Zaubertrefferwertung" hauptsächlich auf den Gegenständen herumzulaufen?

Des weiteren ist es nicht so eindeutig das mit den sekundären tertiären Attributen. Wie Ausdauer, Intelligenz und auch Willenskraft. Ausdauer brauchen ja alle Klassen, Intelligenz auch alle - je mehr Intelligenz desto mehr Mana. Aber wie sieht es mit Willenskraft aus? Die Magier haben da so ein Talent "Geisteswissenschaften", das sie bis zu 10% mehr Willenskraft haben können. Also von daher müsste da was dahinter sein. Willenskraft bei den Hexern, diese skaliert bei denen mit der Teufelsrüstung, ebenso wirkt Willenskraft sich positiv auf allgemein Zaubermacht und Manaregeneration aus.

Ein Attribut das einst mal nur den Heilern vorenthalten war, nun den andren Manaklassen "zugänglich" machen, obwohl die Heiler keinen Nutzen aus den andren Attributen haben, wie Zaubertrefferwertung, und auch kritische Zaubertrefferwertung. Was machen reine Heiler mit den Attributen? Zaubertrefferwertung schön und gut, zum Questen mehr auch nicht. Kritische Zaubertrefferwertung? Dem Tank die Show stehlen?

Also wenn man schon nützliche Attribute den Heilern so "wegnimmt" sollte man auch im Gegenzug auch nützliche Attribute anbieten, aber nicht so...

Ist das nun der Untergang der reinen (Priester-)Heilerfraktion?


----------



## Hazard (11. November 2008)

Jau - Wann kommen die wechselbaren Skillungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. November 2008)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> "WoW war zubeginn ein PvE-Spiel. Nach und nach wurden dann immer mehr PvP-Inhalte ins Spiel gebracht.
> Bisher gab es für PvP bzw. PvE jeweils einen geeigneteren Talentbaum bei jeder Klasse, jedoch war das problem die leich erreichbaren Epischen-PvP-Sets die dafür sorgten das PvE und PvP vermischt werden konnte. Das war nciht sehr gerecht, da man für sein PvE-Set länger spielen musste bzw. auch auf Glück und mehr Mitspieler setzten musste.
> Daher begrüßte ich sehr die Ähnerung, dass Abhärtung das PvE-Spielen sehr behindern wird.
> Jedoch sind nun alle Talentbäume so ausgelegt, dass man PvE als auch PvP spielen kann. Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich es sehr vermisse das es wieder keine Trennung gibt zwischen PvP und PVE. Das Spiel gibt den Spielern nicht mehr solche Möglichkeiten nach Idividualität wie es einmal war.
> ...



Aber dann müsste man doch einen extra Tree haben. Und das wiederrum ist auch keine Lösung. Die Trees wie sie sind passen so. Gut unterteilt und übersichtlich. Man sollte sich in den jeweiligen Trees nicht zwischen PvP und PvE entscheiden. Ich finde v.a. die Spezial Fähigkeiten gelungen die man oft sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE benutzen kann. Also in Sachen Skill Trees sollte alles beim alten bleiben. Vom Gear her würde ich etwas ändern. Das nicht jeder PvPler mit seinem Gear in die inis marschieren kann und umgekehrt. Ich hab mal getestet mit welchem Gear ic mehr Schaden mache im Raid und ich mein außer mehr Verfehlungen und ein bisschen mehr Crits war das PvP Gear auch nicht anders. Und dort sollte sich etwas ändern.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (11. November 2008)

Wann habt ihr vor fürs Umskillen ingame auch noch 20€ im RL zu verlangen?!


----------



## Rudi TD (11. November 2008)

-Wird es wieder mehr Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Klassen geben? (Shadow wieder support?)

-Wird der Priester weiterhin so leicht zu killen sein?

-Wird es endlich eine bessere Trennung zwischen PvE und PvP geben?

-Wird es mehr Möglichkeiten im 80er Bereich geben als in BC?

-Werden die alten Gebiete und Quests irgendwann mal überarbeitet?

-Ist es geplant, mehr Klassen die Möglichkeit zu geben das "Gottesschild" zu dispellen?

-Wird es leichter erhältliche Drop-Mounts geben?

-Wird die Verzauberkunst endlich zu einem Beruf der auch Gold bringt?


----------



## Fearforfun (11. November 2008)

Ich würde fragen, wie schon viele vorposter, warum sie das Pvp und pve system nicht stärker trennen
Im gegensatz zu meinen Vorpostern möcht gelcih ma ein paar vorschläge machen.

-2x Eine ähnliche skillung einmal pvp und einmal pve, also das man als hexer zum Besipiel einen Destro Pvp und einen Destro Pve tree hat, im pve sind dann mehr schaden's erhöhen ne fähigkeiten und zauber mit viel schaden aber auch langer wirkungsdauer, im Pvp tree dann +Aus, Instantz die stunen oder slowen (da könnt man dann zb. schadowfurry hinziehen und in den Pve Destro Baum ne fähigkeit setzten die aoe und mehr schaden macht oder den schaden der grp erhöt oder sowas.... zb. für 5sek 30% mehr schaden als debuff ... bosse sind nartürlich immun.
Man sollte auch zwischen der skillung wechseln können.

Und ich würde villeicht fragen falls er dazu nein sagt ob es ihm noch ganz gut geht (sry wegen dieser drastischen ausdrucksweise) aber mein Problem ist das es mit bc einige top dmg klassen im raid gab: Mages,Hexer,Schurken... das problem war nun das klassen wie paladine kaum mithalten konnten sie haben zwar öfter ma aggro überlebt aber konnten im schaden nicht mithalten was viele pveler gewurmt hat.
Nun war es aber dardurch wenigstens im Pvp relativ ausgelichen..
Jetz ist es leida im Pve ziemlich ausgelichen fast alle klassen machen gleich viel dmg aber darfür haut der Vergelter-Pala (ich hab nix gegen palas is nur ne aktuelle festellung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) alle um und er trägt platte (habt ihr schonmal probiert nen pala als mage seit dem patch 3.0 zu killen?) das soll jetz NICHT heißen nervt die Palas aber es ist einfach eine Festellung das im mom etwas im pvp system nicht stimmt und die klassen nicht ausgeglichen sind.

Ich würde ihn wirklich ma fragen ob er sich dieses problems bewusst ist.


----------



## Schator (11. November 2008)

So ich habe ich eine paar Vorschläge:

Wird das housing noch kommen?
Hätte die BC Erweiterung anders ausgesehen, wenn ihr mehr Leute für die Entwicklung gehabt hättet?
Was ist der Sinn, das WoW über die Jahre immer leichter wird?
Wird die alte Welt irgentwann auch Flugtauglich gemacht?
Sollen eigentlich auch irgentwann mal die noch nicht verfügbaren gebiete zugängig gemacht werden? (z.b. MH der gegenwart, old ironforce, ect.)
Wird der levelvorgang nicht eines tages zu lange dauern, wenn man mit jeder Erweiterung 10 level länger leveln muss?
Gibt es irgentwann eine 3. Fraktion?
Für wie viel Jahre habt ihr noch Content für WoW?
Bekommen NPC irgentwann einen Tagesablauf? (z.b. das NPC abends in ihren Häusern sind und tagesüber draußen arbeiten)
Kommen irgentwann auch mal Events die von Blizzard Mitarbeitern geleitet werden?


Das wars erstmal.


----------



## Soramac (11. November 2008)

Ist es Nachts kälter als draußen?


----------



## Tarinaa52 (11. November 2008)

Wird es wieder Epische Klassenquests Geben?
Warum Trennt ihr PvP und PvE nicht? (z.B. Seperate PvP Charaktere)
Wieso sind Fan Seiten meist Aktueller wie die Offizielle WoW Seite (Neuste talentänderungen, Rüstungssets usw)?  
Werden zukünftig Neue Legendäre Gegenstände Schwieriger zu bekommen sein? (Ich hoffe es)
Viele Speiler finden das Gottesschild im PvP zu Stark, was meinst du dazu? 
Wird es Separate Taschen plätze für Munition, Totems, Seelensteine geben? 
Warum ist SW besser bewacht und Schwieriger zu Raiden als die Horden Hauptstädte?
Was findest du besser? Warhammer Online oder Age of Conan?


----------



## Cervante (11. November 2008)

Werden wir Muradin Bronzebart eventuell als Todesritter sehen?
(Lore Frage ich weiß)

Kehrt Kil´ Jaeden nochmal zurück?

So Long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wheezl (11. November 2008)

zahlst du meinen suchttherapeuten?


----------



## Eddishar (11. November 2008)

Mein Fragevorschlag:

"Im Moment hat man den Eindruck, dass die Klassen näher zusammen rücken und nicht mehr viel fehlt, dass dann "alle Alles" beherrschen. Werden die Klassen in Zukunft noch ähnlicher werden, oder ist das von euch gewünschte Maß jetzt erreicht?"


----------



## Jim Jakal (11. November 2008)

Wird der Kriegsbär der Amani anstatt des Zeitevents eines Tages random in Za dropen(So wie in Zulgurub der Tiger)? Wenn nicht warum?
Wann wird Blizzard die Lags beseitigen die momentan auf EU-Servern sauviele Leute haben?
Handelt das nächste Add-on über den Smaragdgrünen Traum?
Wird es lange dauern bis die folgenden Raidinstanzen per patch implementiert werden?


----------



## Haggelo (11. November 2008)

Rheagar schrieb:


> Wann kommt das nächste Addon?



Na ''when its done''  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (11. November 2008)

-Wird die Serverstabilität bei neuen Änderungen, Patches und Addons endlich verbessert? 
-Wird es zum Start von Wrath of the Lich King neue Server geben?
-Spiele wie vergleichsweise Guild Wars laufen trotz hoher Stabilität meist mit einer besseren Latenz als WoW. Ist die Verbindung der Spieler zu den Servern in baldiger Zeit etwas, dass  ausgebaut wird?
-Werden GM's endlich gegen klare Regelverstöße vorgehen anstatt der Politik des Nichtbeachtens weiter zu fröhnen? (Speziell RP-Server)
-Wird es endlich lange geforderte Änderungen im PvP-Bereich (Equip, Spielbarkeit, Klassenunterschiede und -defizite) geben und sich dementsprechend mehr mit den Wünschen der Community auseinandergesetzt?


----------



## Xandars (11. November 2008)

Schator schrieb:


> Gibt es irgentwann eine 3. Fraktion?



ja, die Geißel ist eine eigene Fraktion. man konnte sich beim Event ja denen anschließen

kp ob und wie das weitergeht

(( bin mir nicht sicher))


----------



## Rishna (11. November 2008)

- mich würde interessieren wo/wie seiner Meinung nach das coolste Ereignis in WotLk stattfindet 
(Begegnung/Questreihe/etc.) ohne dabei zu verraten was es ist.

- ob er nach der Veranstaltung zocken oder in Bett geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (11. November 2008)

Ja, würde mich auch mal interessieren ob es ab 80 Klassenquests geben wird, so wie ab 60 für Hunter


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist es Nachts kälter als draußen?



Überdenk bitte deine Frage noch einmal.


----------



## Shurkien (11. November 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> Wird die Abhärtung wieder abgeschafft? =-]




Ich hoffe allgemein, dass PvP abgeschafft wird, halt nur Open PvP >_>


----------



## Dradius (11. November 2008)

Ob es Billiger wird und ob wir noch was anderes bekommen wegen der Serverdowns und IniDowns


----------



## Slaneesh (11. November 2008)

1.) Könnte man öffentlichen Quests a la Warhammer integrieren? Bspw. 1 ÖQ pro Gebiet und für das Endgame vielleicht mit einer Daily Quest verknüpft. 
2.) Neue Rassen & Klassen, wann und welche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3.) Sind weitere BG's geplant? Welche konkret? 
4.) Andere Pläne das PVP zu pushen (weiteres als letztens auf buffed zu sehen war, wie direkte Anmeldung), bspw. Gildenkriege (eventuell nicht Fraktionsgebunden)
5.) Gibt es Planung zu 'organisierten' Städteschlachten (Hauptstädte, nicht ö. PVP Gebiete) (instanziert wegen Serverleistung und/oder zu festen Zeitpunkten, statt random unorganisiert um 3 Uhr nachts) gepushed durch Belohnungen.


----------



## Soramac (11. November 2008)

4 schrieb:


> Überdenk bitte deine Frage noch einmal.




Okay, schuldige.

Ist es zu Fuß  kürzer als übern Berg?


----------



## Tarinaa52 (11. November 2008)

Werden die Anführer in Zukunft mehr mit dem Spiel zu Tun haben oder werden sie Weiterhin "Dumm" in ihren Städten rumstehen? 
Werden in Zukunft die Raids immer einfacher oder Plant ihr auch eine "Hardcore" Version von Raidinstanzen? 
*Wann kommen Gnome mal im Intro oder Trailer vor?* 
Wieso Sehen Gezähmte Tiere vom Jäger immer so mini aus wie kleine Haustiere? 
Wird es wieder PvP Titel geben? z.B. Nach der Mänge von getöteten gegnern? 
Wird es eine Möglichkeit geben das PvP Spieler die KEINE Arena Spielen eine Chance haben in den BGs gegen Full Gladi Spieler?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Was wird den Spielern geboten die nicht Arena spielen wollen? Wird es auch für diese in zukunft möglichkeiten geben an PvP sets zu kommen und somit in den Battelgrounds und den Open PvP gebieten bestehen zu können oder werden diese gezwungen auch Arena zu spielen?



genau die selbe frage möchte ich bitte auch beantwortet haben. wenn es denn geht.


----------



## BleaKill (11. November 2008)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> ja, wird es^^
> soweit ich das mitgekriegt hab ist ja Arthi au ned von anfang an in WotLK, kommt glaub erst mit nem späteren patch
> 
> grüße von Fetti / Fallen
> ...




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Averageman (11. November 2008)

Wie vieloe Erweiterungen sind noch geplant?
bzw.

Wie lange wird es WoW noch (von Blizzard betreut) geben.


----------



## Pumajäger (11. November 2008)

Rheagar schrieb:


> Wann kommt das nächste Addon?
> Welches Thema wird es behandeln?
> Werden die Monatsgebühren sinken?
> 
> Das wars erst einmal. =)



Es steht noch kein Termie fest.
Das Verraten wir noch nicht.
Ist nicht in Planung.

Könnte ja fast von Blizzard stammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: Ich würde fragen wie man versucht den Spielspaß weiterhin aufrecht zu halten, ob neue Sachen im kommen sind.

      Werden Allianz und Horde in Wotlk ein engeres Bündnis eingehen wie zB ein Kampfpackt oder änhnliches oder weiter sehr stark verfeindet bleiben?

Hoffe die Fragen kahmen nocht net^^


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2008)

warum habt ihr manche exploits mit 3.0 ohne jegliche erwähnung in den patchnotes abgeschafft :<
wird mit wotlk der 'epicsregenschauer' forgesetzt der mit bc began oder wird das sammeln der ausrüstung wieder anspruchsvoller?


----------



## Galadith (11. November 2008)

Wer wird seiner Meinung nach der wohl stärkste DD im Endcontent von WotLK?


----------



## Avane x.X (11. November 2008)

Wird es möglich sein seine Rasse zu ändern?

Avane


----------



## Flooza (11. November 2008)

Warum dominiert der PvP Bereich in einem PvE Spiel?


----------



## Brandin (11. November 2008)

Wird es jemals eine klassenspezifische legendäre Questreihe geben?

Also z.B. das Spieler die das Maximallevel erreicht haben eine legendäre Questreihe freischalten können mit dem Sie ein legendäres Item nur für Ihre Klasse bekommen können.

Das würde ich persönlich noch vermissen :-<


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. November 2008)

1) Sieht Blizzard, als ja primär kommerzielles Unternehmen, eine Verantwortung, ein so zeitintensives Spiel gezielt bei Jugendlichen ab 12 bewerben und zu vermarkten?
Und falls ja, wie wirkt sich das aus?


2) Wann kann mein Schami endlich Platte tragen und Feuerbälle casten? (ne scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Qonix (11. November 2008)

Werdet ihr endlich mal ein ordentliches System für Eventmounts machen? Weil jetzt ist so, dass man jeden Tag über 2 Wochen in eine Ini rennt um denn Boss zu killen, um dann doch ohne Mount da zu stehen.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (11. November 2008)

Valdos schrieb:


> -Wieso ist das Zauberfeuer-, das Eisschattenzwirn- und das Urmondstoffset BoE aber z.b die Löwenherzrichtklinge bop?!



Das ist leicht zu beantworten, für Die Löwenherzrichtklinge brauchte man früher Items die BOP sind (Nethervortex), so konnten NUR leute die auch Instanzen Raiden in denen diese droppen auch dieses item bekommen. Inzwischen ist Nethervortex aber ja nichtmehr bop


----------



## heavy-metal (11. November 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ich hoffe allgemein, dass PvP abgeschafft wird, halt nur Open PvP >_>



es mögen nicht nur alle pve....


----------



## SOS5 (11. November 2008)

-Wird es eine Art Gildehäuser geben, oder sind sie im Hinterkopf geplant, doch noch nicht zu 100% beschloßen?
-Wird es Gildenbonus geben mit denen sich besondere Dinge mit Emblemen kaufen lassen, die man nicht vom öffentlichen Händler bekommt, oder ähnliche Dinge?
-Welche weiteren Heldenklassen wird es geben?
-Wird das momentane Geißel-Event anhalten, oder wird es mit Wrath of the Lich King aufhören?
-Welche neuen Berufe sind für die nächsten Erweiterungen oder sogar noch für einen weiteren Patch geplant?
-Werden die weiteren Quests auch kopiert werden? D.h. ähnliche Quests die sich mit anderen Quests sehr gleichen, oder wird es einiges neues - auch neben den steuerbaren Fahrzeugen - geben?


=) Mehr fällt mir gerad net ein. Hoffe es hilft!


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (11. November 2008)

Tarinaa52 schrieb:


> Wird es eine Möglichkeit geben das PvP Spieler die KEINE Arena Spielen eine Chance haben in den BGs gegen Full Gladi Spieler?



full s2 mit skill> s3/s4 ohne skill


----------



## Raqill (11. November 2008)

Was würde er gerne in WoW noch rein bringen?


----------



## Vanevil (11. November 2008)

1. Frage : Warum wird eine Hybridklasse wie der Paladin so gepusht das er mehr Damage macht als reine Damageklassen und gleichzeitig seine Supportfähigkeit nicht  ?

2. Warum wird der Endcontent erleichtert wenn es doch genug Content gibt, jetzt da alles auch in einer 10-Mann Version machbar ist ? Passend dazu würde ich gerne wissen ob Blizzard ihre Aussage selbst glaube das es Gilden gibt die 500 mal an Gruul gewiped sind und falls ja ob diese Leute nicht eher das falsche Spiel spielen ?

3. Warum immer mehr Wert auf PvP gelegt wird und dadurch das PvE vernachlässigt wird.

4 Warum Pre-Quests abgeschafft werden und keine neuen hinzukommen.....


mfg Evil


----------



## Orker (11. November 2008)

Meine Top Frage wäre:


Was passiert mit der Klassen balance?! Wirds ein Funken Hoffnung geben ne Chance gegen jede klasse antreten zu können was nicht etwas overpowered ist?! Werden die Schurken eventuell nen Tempo nerf oder so bekommen?!

Was passiert mit die Hybrid Klassen?! Wird da auch in Zukunft irgendwas geschehen?!


Werden Hunter bei Arena nicht mal mehr Abhärtung zugesprochen damit die bessere chancen gegen rogue haben?!

jo ^^ waren meine 3


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (11. November 2008)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Wie lange wird der aktuelle Content halt? (Wenn sich zB Nihilum mit SK zusammenschließt wird es ziemlich schnell nötig neue Contenpatches zu bringen)




Nihilum und Sk zusammen würde nicht bedeuten dass sie doppelt so gut sind wie vorher, das würde keinen unterschied zu Sk oder Nihilum allein machen......


----------



## Tandelzhexer (11. November 2008)

Wird der Rüstungsschmied vielleicht mal so verändert das auch interssant ist?

Monatlichen Gebühren senken?

Ist es vorgesehen nochmal neue Völke/Heldenklassen/Klassen hinzuzufügen?

Wird WotLK stabiler laufen beim Start als BC?

Wie wird das mit riesigen Menge an Spieler und der Anzahl an Mobs geregelt?

Wir Arthas lange auf sich warten lassen?

Warum so einen Aufwand Um Mitternacht das Spiel verkaufen?

Wird Blizz an bei der Eröffnug von WotLK mehr InGame Support bereitstellen o.ä?

Ist in der WotLK Packung ein Freimonat enthalten?

Wird WotLK testbar sein wie BC?

Wird es mehr Set's geben?

Wird es Set's für Gelegenheitsspieler geben?

Wie viel wird noch am PvP gearbeitet?

Werden noch Innis (außer Arthi) eingeführt?

Kann man die BETA-Version von WotLK einfach patchen?

Wann genau werden die Schiffe ablegen?

Wann wird der neue Content Patch kommen?

So das wars erstmal^^


----------



## Tyro (11. November 2008)

Hallo liebes Buffed - Team, find ich ne echt schöne Aktion von euch, Daumen hoch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, meine Frage wäre:
*
Wann kommt endlich, die von so vielen Druiden Spielern ersehnte, Änderung an dem Aussehen der Gestalten ( im optischen Sinne ) ?
*
mfg
Tyro


----------



## Buffelo (11. November 2008)

Mich würde interessieren.

Welche Inhalte oder Scenarieren er gerne im Spiel gesehen hätte, aber es irgendwie nie ins Spiel geschafft haben?

Welche weitere Instanzen aus der alten Welt ( Classic ) es noch ins Spiel schaffen? Tanaris ist noch eine Ini-Zugang als Beispiel oder im Sumpfland.

Welche Klassen sind im Gespräch? Oder sind überhaupt welche im Gespräch? Ich meine nicht Heldenklassen wie der Todesritter.

Danke das wärs schon soweit.


----------



## Karius (11. November 2008)

Meine erste Frage wäre wohl: "Wieviel Abhärtung braucht man, um dem konstanten Gewhine im Betaforum stand zu halten?"

Die weiteren aus dem Themengebiet Balancing:
Wie balanced ihr?

Reine DD - DD Hybrid - Healspec DD in Hinsicht auf: 1. AOE - Singletargetdps, 2. Utility/Support (Buffs, Debuffs, CC, etc)
Die Gewichtung beider Achsen hat sich stark auf die Singletargetdps unter leichter Berücksichtigung von Support verschoben. 
Was macht ihr damit reine DDs nicht völlig uninteressant werden, nun wo Heiler/Tanks auch noch massiv Schaden machen können? Seid ihr der Meinung es wird langfristig ausreichend sein diese reinen DD Klassen keine zusätzliche Personaldps sondern nur verwertbare mehr-Raiddps fahren zu lassen?

Die Idee Skill mit in die Skillung einfließen zu lassen ist sehr gut. 
Nehmen wir den Magier als Beispiel, so ist das Konzept Mainnuke plus Proccspell. Ehrlicherweise muss man sagen das dieses weder Skill in irgendeiner Weise erfordert noch kann man sich deshalb DPStechnisch von anderen Spielern abheben. (Ausser bei völlig grobkoordinatorisch verlangten Spielern die sowieso keinen Einzug in einen normalen Raid finden würden.) Wann kommt ansprechendes Manamanagement wieder? Warum wurde CD Stacking entschärft? Es unterstützt zwar nicht zwingend skill aber jene die für 2 Fünferl mitrechnen können. 

Wie balanced ihr über Bereiche? 
PVE 80 Endcontent vor PVP Burst/Survivability vor PVE Gruppenspiel vor Leveling? Warum macht ihr das so und welche konzeptionell bedingte Entwicklung lässt sich hier erwarten? (PvP wird noch mehr gepusht? Muss man pvp machen um für nichts Items in den Arsch geschoben zu bekommen? Was genau soll an "besseren Items" über BGs eingeführt werden? Welche Vorraussetzungen soll es hier geben? 


Wollt ihr konzeptionell Spielnotwendige von Statusitems bezüglich ihres Preises abkoppeln? Was ist der Sinn dahinter? Warum eine derartige Verschiebung? (Persönliche Anmerkung: Verdammt gute Idee, So ist Gold kein Muss mehr und trotzdem kann man sich seinen Status über Ebay erkaufen. Das ist für einige wohl tatsächlich Spielinhalt womit dieses Bedürfniss bedient wird. Und meine Raidkosten werden billiger, was will man mehr.)

Was unternehmt ihr in Hinsicht auf das Massenverhalten "Whining"? Nachdem ihr nicht alle in einen Sack stecken und so lang drauf prügeln könnt bis alle Palas ruhig sind.. ups ^^... 

Werden die "Umstellkosten" für Spieler immer höher und stehen sie WoW Neuerungen immer mehr im Weg? Läuft sich Wow daran langsam tot? Ist es nur ein Teil der Spieler, der unflexibel ist? Ist bereits ein weiteres Addon geplant?

Wann gibts auch wieder ansprechenden Content bezüglich der Spielschwierigkeit? Tank and Spank Encounter für Leute mit einer Hand in der Hose ist nicht grade das was man sich von anspruchsvollem Spiel erwartet. Sunwell 2 in Arbeit?

Persönlich fand ich die Events toll. Ist in Kürze davon mehr angedacht? 

Welche Innovationen lassen sich absehen? Was wird WoW in den kommenden Zeiten weiterführen? Wo ist Eure Innovation? Adaption an Kundenwünsche ist das eine aber was läßt Euch stehts vor anderen Konkurrenten bleiben? 

Eine Mehrheit der Spieler kann Achievements enorm viel abgewinnen, sie sind regelrecht begeistert. Ist das die traurige Zukunft WoWs in Sachen Innovation?


Es gibt nun wirklich tausend intelligente Fragen die man ihm stellen kann, strengt Euch mal ein bisschen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja aber wozu hat man ein Forum ^^
Das ist mein Beitrag euch unter die Arme zu greifen. 

Gruss

Wann kann man Vollidxxxen(peep böses Wort ich weiss.) auf Accountbasis ignorieren? Setzt Flametwinks ein Ende! Auf meinem Server gewinnt man machmal den Eindruck es gibt 4 Arten von Gilden: PvE, PvP, Fun und Flamegilden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarinaa52 (11. November 2008)

Wird das Addon wieder eine Reine Ruffarm Arbeit um mithalten zu können? 
Wird es einmal eine Option geben Rüstungsteile Farblich zu ändern? Es sieht halt irgendwie Langwellig aus wenn alle Gleich Aussehen 
Wird es einmal Eine Strafe geben für low lvl Gegenspieler zu Killen? (Dbuff oder Ehrenpunkteabzug) wenn man sie als 1. Angreift?   
Es ist immer nervend wenn AOE Angriffe Neutrale NPCs oder Mobs in den Kampf eingreifen lassen, wird es eine Änderung geben die AoE Angriffe nur auf "Rote" Gegner macht? 
Wird die Freundes und Ignore Liste Vergrößert?


----------



## MirFälltNixEin (11. November 2008)

Ich hätte von ihm gern gewußt, wie lang die noch das Ursprungskonzept von WoW ausbeuten wollen, ohne tatsächliche Neuerungen in die Spielmechanik einzubringen.


----------



## drood (11. November 2008)

Hey ich will wissen ob druiden neue formen bekommen oder neue skins???? wäre echt nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (11. November 2008)

Tarinaa52 schrieb:


> Wird es eine Möglichkeit geben das PvP Spieler die KEINE Arena Spielen eine Chance haben in den BGs gegen Full Gladi Spieler?



nein, wieso auch? Haben Kara equiped leute chancen gegen leute sw equip?

BTT:
Das einzige, das mich interessieren würde ist, wann dieser Einheitsbrei aufhört, da alle Klassen immer ähnlicher werden statt individuell zu bleiben. Aber die Frage wurde ja schon zur genüge gepostet.


----------



## Flooza (11. November 2008)

Tarinaa52 schrieb:


> Wird es einmal Eine Strafe geben für low lvl Gegenspieler zu Killen? (Dbuff oder Ehrenpunkteabzug) wenn man sie als 1. Angreift?
> Wird die Freundes und Ignore Liste Vergrößert?




1. dann spiel nciht aufm pvp server mimimimi
2. gibt nen addon dafür


----------



## Tja (11. November 2008)

> Warum wird in einem PvE Spiel das PvE zu Gunsten des PvP vernachlässigt?
> Wann können die Schlachtzugspieler wieder mit extrem knackigen Bossen rechnen?
> Werden Addon-Betreiber (z.B. Wowace) zuk. mit einer kleinen finanz. Unterstützung rechnen können?
> Seid ihr euch der Lootproblematik aufgrund der Klassenangleichungen bewußt und wenn ja, welche "Gegenmaßnahmen" sind geplant?
> ...


----------



## Nokrum (11. November 2008)

Zum Schattenpriester, 

Das Endtalent im Schattenbaum versprach in den Patchnotes zu dem Pre WOTLK Addon Patch noch, dass innerhalb von 6 sekunden, jede Sekunde 6% des Basismanas, sowie 6% der Basis HP regeniert werden. Zudem dass der eingehende Schaden unter dem Effekt von Dispersion um 90 % reduziert wird. 

Das Talent muss doch von euch auch zum Überleben des Schattenpriesters im PvP geschaffen worden sein, denn der HP regg ist im Raid zwar nett, aber doch eben nur nett. Warum wurde er bereits nach wenigen Tagen wieder entfernt ?
Dispersion ist, wenn man den Schattenpriester im PvP als Schadensmacher sieht, was er ja auch ist, sehr genervt worden. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass bereits wenige Tage nach dem Patch bereits ein Endtalent, dass dem Überleben in PvP Gefechten dient so dramatisch genervt wird. War der Entschluß nicht zu voreilig, und werdet ihr Hunderttausenden von Schattenpriestern vielleicht doch noch Hoffnung geben und Dispersion wieder HP Regg hinzufügen ?


----------



## RapanteUK (11. November 2008)

Sehr geehrter Herr Crawler, Lieber Ghost;

Ich habe derer Fragen zwei an Sie/Dich.
1.) Ich habe schon oft von "umfassenden Möglichkeiten einer Charakteranpassung mit kommenden Patches" gehört. Was bedeutet das? Werde ich das Geschlecht wechseln können? Die Rasse? Die Fraktion? Oder gar die Klasse?
2.)  Warum sind bestimmte Rassen im Erreichen gewisser Achievement benachteiligt? (z.B.: Tauren & "Leading the Cavalry")

Danke.


----------



## Belias (11. November 2008)

Mich würde es interessieren, ob WoW immer mehr zu World of CasualCraft wird und es keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen guten Gilden, die viel Schweiß und Zeit in das Spiel investiert haben und denen, die 1mal pro Woche Raiden und das mit mittelmäßigen Spielern und trotzdem genauso gutes Loot abgreifen wie die "Pros". Ich würde es auch sehr begrüßen, wenn es wieder 40er Raids geben würde, die auch wirklich anspruchsvoll sind und nur Leute die viel Zeit und Skill haben bewältigen können.
Eine weitere wichtige Frage: Macht das PvP das PvE kaputt? Sollte nicht auch mal wieder endlich mehr wert auf das PvE gelegt werden, anstatt aus WoW ein pseudo PvP-Spiel zu machen?


----------



## Ragnar24X (11. November 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Das buffed-Team ist beim Berliner Mitternachtsverkauf von Wrath of the Lich King vor Ort – und führt vorher ein Interview mit Blizzards Lead System Designer Greg „Ghostcrawler“ Street. Er beantwortete auf der BlizzCon 2008 bereits trickreiche Fragen zu den letzten Klassenänderungen und kennt sich aber auch in anderen Bereichen des Spiels.
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Werden Überlebenshunter mal soviel dmg machen wie normaler dd, und wann gibts was gutes für Überlebenshunter?

sollten die echt mal stark machen -.-  LOVE Stich des flügeldrachen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (11. November 2008)

- Warum müssen immer die PvE spieler unter den "nerfs" leiden die zu imba sind fürs PvP ?

- Wann wird es endlich eine strikte trennung zwischen PvP und PvE geben (rüstung, skillung)?

- Wird es jemals so sein, das PvP items im PvE nichts nützen und umgekehrt (stats einfach wertlos werden wenn man ein bestimmte instanz / schlachtfeld betritt)?


----------



## Softi (11. November 2008)

(ich verfass es mal in englsih da ggf einfacher...)

*Paladins*
A Level 70 Paldin can approximately kill every other Class in about 5-8 seconds, is that currently working as intended ? I see a lot Paladins especially in WS where Paladins Score like 33-0 (best i've seen) . All High Burst DMG Classes have normally the tradeoff of being a Class-Canon, but the Paladin wears Plate, Bubbles, Heals himself, Multi-Stuns, not Kiteable, ....kind of frustrating ?


*Priests*
With the latest Changes to Flashheal ( Mana Return, Glphy, Free-Casts) , where is the Sense to use GH any more ?
Is CoL getting a Big Nurf (like 6 sec CD) or we'll we keep it as it is ?

*Itemisation*
Pre-BC there was a clear optical difference between PvP and PvE Players. With TBC mostly all Sets PvP and PVE Sets where looking nearly the Same (T5 = S2, T6 = S3, SW-Gear = S4). this leads to a kind of lack of identification, because everybody looks the same. Will we see the difference between PvP and PvE Players in WOTLK ?

*Casual*
Naxx and SWP where kind Of "Elite" Instances where many people could noch participate. SSC and Magtheridon where pretty hardcore at Beginning of TBC which leads to "a lot" of frustration Raid Sessions. Will Wotlk be more "Casual" Raidwise ?


----------



## MR K (11. November 2008)

gibt es bald eine neue Klasse?
wann kommt das nächste addon?
bis zu welchen level soll es einmal gehen?


----------



## szene333 (11. November 2008)

Verliert der Begriff "Episch" weiter an Bedeutung?


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (11. November 2008)

Wird es mehr Klassenqueste geben? (evtl. nen neuen Dämon für den Hexer^^)
Wird es legendäre Casterwaffen geben?


----------



## SOS5 (11. November 2008)

Hab noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Wird es möglich sein sein Volk zu verändern? Kostenpflichtig/gegen Gold im Spiel
-Wird es möglich sein sich männlich bzw. weiblich zu machen?
-Kann man ögendwann mal einen weiteren Beruf erlernen? Also drei/vier...
-Wird es neue Sekundäre Berufe geben?
-Wird es noch weitere Events geben? Soetwas wie die Schlotternächte, wobei es sich nicht gleich aus das real bezieht.


----------



## Crysis717 (11. November 2008)

Wird der Schamane im Schaden noch an die anderen Klassen angepasst werden (insbesondere der Elementarschamane)?

Wird der Todesritter noch einen Buff erhalten?


----------



## Zafire (11. November 2008)

Ich habe folgende Frage:

Wird der "Kriegsbär der Amani" aus ZA wieder implementiert? (z.B. Droppchance auf 1% setzten oder den selben Bären in einer lvl 80 Instanz droppen lassen)


MfG
Zafire


----------



## DerBuuhmann (11. November 2008)

Ich glaube kaum, dass er Fragen nach neuen Addons dirket beantwortet, aber vlt gehts mit Fangfragen wie:
"Werden neue Klassen mit dem Smaragdgrünentraum kommen?" oder "Droppt der Endboss im Maelstrom eigentlich T9?" ^^

- Ich würde ihn nach neuen Heldenklassen oder ob Arthas für immer verschwindet wenn man ihn killt, fragen. 
- Außerdem ob Blizz vorhat Events wie derzeit zur Ankündigung vom Lich King öfters bringen wollen. Auch mitten im Spiel. 
- Ob sie planen mit den nächsten Addons auch eine zusammenhängende Geschichte mit großem Finale (zB Sargeras-kill) zu machen oder ob jedes Addon weiterhin eine eigene Geschichte haben soll, würd ich auch fragen.
- Wird Arthas Froustmourne droppen??? Wird das dann auch so imba wie in der Warcraft-Geschichte?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (11. November 2008)

Stritler schrieb:


> Wann kommen die zwei gleichzeitigen Skillbäume?



Da schliesse ich mich an. Ich würde aber gerne auch noch wissen wie man zwischen den 2 skillungen wechseln kann und ob das was kostet.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Voíce (11. November 2008)

*Allgemein*

Gibt es neue Informationen übern das " 40 Debuffslotsproblem", welches einem Raid es nicht möglich macht z.B. mehr als einen Gebrechenshexer mitzunehmen, da einer schon alleine 7 slots belegen würde?

*Hexenmeister*

Jeder Raidbuff vom Hexenmeister (ausser Seelenstein) wird von einer anderen Klasse überschrieben (Blutpakt-Wichtel -> Krieger, Befehlsruf; Fluch der Elemente vom Moonkin Druiden/Todesritter; Dämonischer Pakt (bis 2800 Zaubermacht) vom Schamanentotem; Teufelsintelligenz-Teufelsjäger -> Magier für Int und Priester für Wille; Fluch der Tollkühnheit vom Feral Druiden mit Feenfeuer; Fluch der Schwäche vom Krieger geskillte Demoralisierungsruf) 
(müssen ja nicht aufgeführt werden, hab sie nur der Vollständigkeithalber aufgeschrieben!)
Sind in der Hinsicht Änderungen geplant?


----------



## Turismo (11. November 2008)

Wann kommt der WoW-Film und was wird die nächste Erweiterung sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (11. November 2008)

Ich kann mich nur zergerus anschließen und sagen:
Kann man Abhärtung nicht wieder abschaffen? Denn seit es Abhärtung gibt, hat man mit blauem equip in BGs keine chance und ich denke, es wäre auch für die casualplayer, auf welches wow seit bc immer mehr ausgelegt wurde, mehr spaß, wenn sie auch mit blauem equip erfolgreich sein können, insofern sie ihre klasse beherrschen...  Ich denke eine klare Trennung zwischen PvP und PvE wäre dadurch zu erreichen, 3 Setarten einzubauen:
1. Das Arena-Set: Es geht viel auf Ausdauer und ich denke es sollte genausoviele Set teile haben, wie die früheren Rang14 Sets, und somit auch die 3 wichtigen und guten Setbonis, die für einen erfolgreichen aber auch anspruchsvollen Arenafight notwendig sind bzw. wieder sein sollten. Wie die aktuellen Arenasets sollten diese natürlich mit persönlicher Wertungsanforderung verbunden sein.
2. Das Outdoor/Battleground-PvP-Set: Dieses Set soll eben für die Spieler erreichbar sein, die keine Lust oder keinen Spaß an dem Arenasystem finden. Ich denke dieses Set sollte ebenfalls wie das ehem. Rang14-Set 6-Teile haben und auch 3Setbonis haben. Um hier aber von Arena und PvP-Set zu unterscheiden und nochmalig zu unterstreichen, dass das Arena-Set, aufgrund der benötigten Wertungen, schwerer zu erreichen ist, sollte das Arenaset von den Stats und den Set-Bonis besser sein, auch durch die "Anlegen:"-Bonis ist hier ein Unterschied nicht auszuschließen. Ich denke ebenfalls sollte das PvP-Set durch gewisse Richtlinien wie möglicherweise Ruf oder Quests (Ähnlich den Arathibecken-Ruffraktionen) beschränkt sein, damit diese Item nicht geschenkt sind.
3. Das PvE-Set: Ich denke, hier ist an sich keine Änderung nötig, auser, dass ich mir persönlich wieder bessere und v.a. praktischere Set-Bonis wünsche und vllt die Sets wieder auf 8 Teile zu erweitern, wobei ich das Argument, dass dies weniger Individualität bieten würde, durchaus verstehen kann, wobei die Individualität inzwischen nicht nur durch Verzauberungen(die es ja bereits früher gab), sondern auch durch Sockelsteine und/oder Glyphen gewährleistet wird.

So an sich wäre glaube ich eine breite Spielercommunity zufrieden gestellt und PvE spieler hätten auch ein wenig Chance im PvP, ohne sich ein zweites Set zulegen zu müssen, aber dennoch hätte die Arena- oder NormalPvP-Community durch SetBonis und auf PvP praktischer ausgelegten Itemwerten einen Vorteil gegenüber den PvE-lern, der merkbar, aber nicht übermächtig, sein dürfte.
MfG

PS: danke für das einbauen der Glyphen, eine schöne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterThardus (11. November 2008)

Meine Frage wäre:

Ist es angedacht ein WoW Addon zu dem Titanen "Sargeras" zu machen, dem größten Übel das die Welt von Azeroth fürchtet?


----------



## Sphinx3k (11. November 2008)

Er ist bestimmt der falsche Ansprechpartner aber mich würde mal eine Aussage zu den Massiven Lags interessieren welche viele Spieler in den letzten Wochen haben. Bis jetzt wird das Thema ja ziemlich totgeschwiegen von Blizzard.


----------



## Gnomimo (11. November 2008)

Wird es eine Möglichkeit geben, alte Raids und Instanzen vom eigentlichen WoW, wie zB Molten Core und Blackwing Lair in 5er Gruppen zu spielen, und dabei ähnliche Marken, wie die für Heroische Dungeons, zu bekommen, die man gegen neue Gegenstände tauschen kann?


----------



## Saphirà (11. November 2008)

Gnomimo schrieb:


> Wird es eine Möglichkeit geben, alte Raids und Instanzen vom eigentlichen WoW, wie zB Molten Core und Blackwing Lair in 5er Gruppen zu spielen, und dabei ähnliche Marken, wie die für Heroische Dungeons, zu bekommen, die man gegen neue Gegenstände tauschen kann?


des sparen sie sich bestimmt noch fürs nächste addon auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (11. November 2008)

Gigogagagigo schrieb:


> Wie wollen Sie den Spielern die PvP-Inhalte noch schmackhafter machen?
> 
> Wird es möglich sein, später einen Todesritter auf Stufe 55 auch auf anderen Realms zu erstellen, auf denen man keinen Character auf Stufe 70 hat, wenn man auf anderen Realms solche Charactere hat?



Zum ersten: hoffentlich gar nicht...
Zum zweiten: Google rulz: Ja wird möglich sein,jedoch nicht direkt zur Einführung des Todesritters...


----------



## Imbageif (11. November 2008)

Meine Fragen wären:

1) Wird der Trend in Zukunft weiter dahin gehen, dass alle alles können, also sprich viele Spezialfähigkeiten der einzelnen klassen verloren gehen und man nicht mehr auf sie angewiesen ist? (Beispielsweise pre BC war der Magier der AE dd schlechthin. Wo immer es was zu bomben gab, war man auf den Mage angewiesen. Jetzt laufen ihm die WLs und Gleichgewichtsdudus den Rang ab. Selbst die Hunter AE ist mittlerweile fast schon gut genug um zu "bomben". Ebenso mit den Heilern. früher waren alle irgendwie spezialisiert heute hat jeder sowohl effektive HoTs und direkte Heals. Allgemein werden viel zu vielen klassen momentan fertigkeiten gegeben die früher einzigartig waren)

2) Steht es zur Debatte wenig bevölkerte realms zusammen zu legen bzw momentan überbevölkerte realms zu erweitern sodass die spieler dort wieder ohne über 30 minütige wartezeiten am abend spielen können?


----------



## Muffel (11. November 2008)

wann wird wow in den abendstunden(zu raidzeiten) wieder spielbar sein? 
wie will man die latenzprobleme in den griff bekommen?
warum haben soviele spieler selbst mit systemen die von den anforderungen "empfohlenen" werden solche gewaltigen fps einbrüche in raids bei bossen oder in vielen anderen situationen?


----------



## Tante V (11. November 2008)

1.) Wird der Priester als Heilerklasse wieder mehr Augenmerk bekommen? 

2.) Wann schlägt sich Illidan endlich auf die gute Seite, bzw. wann lasst ihr ihn wieder auferstehen, so das er Arthas gewaltig in den Hintern treten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: find ich toll das ihr (buffed) uns (community) sowas fragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn es natürlich klar ist das ihr nicht alle fragen stellen könnt.


----------



## Xii (11. November 2008)

Viele Fragen wurden - zumeist von ihm selbst - in den US-Foren ja schon behandelt und viele interessante Fragen (Serverlast, 'no unique druid'- Raidbuffs etc.) finden sich schon in diesem Thread. Übrigens: Sehr erfrischend und motivierend wie Blizzard seit dem Start der Beta auf die User zugegangen ist, auch wenn noch nicht alle Themen final implementiert sind. (Allerdings kommen leider die Betreuer in den deutschen Foren (noch) nicht so gut in den Fahrtwind.)

Drei Fragen hätte ich trotzdem noch:

A) Instanzierter Loot

Wenn ich Ghostcrawler richtig verstanden habe, erwarten sie Priester als die zahlenmäßig am stärksten vertretene Klasse in Raidgruppen. Einmal davon ab das die Klassenbindung für Raids gefallen ist und extreme Ungleichverteilung von Klassen in Raids möglich sind (bspw. theoretisch Raids die nur aus Druiden bestünden):
Wird das Lootsystem dem Wegfall der Klassenbeschränkungen Rechnung tragen um einen gleichmäßigen Progress zu gewährleisten, oder müssen die Priester und andere einfach damit leben dass sie beim Loot schlechter wegkommen und bspw. 5er Gruppen aus Feral/Priest/Mage/Rogue/Warlock mit der Hälfte der Drops (plate/mail) in Instanzen nichts anfangen können? (Raidleader: "Sorry, Jane, too many priests for an acceptable lootchance to go ahead in progress..." - Jane: "But, but... I'm your wife and you look for some random plate instead?")

 Random-Loot

Ich kenne beide Extreme: Spieler die ihr "Captured Firefly" (Gefangenes Glühwürmchen) fast nebenher nach 1-10 Kills bekommen und andere die es nach mehr als 10.000 Kills immer noch nicht haben. (Gilt sinngemäß auch für "Pattern: Frost Armor Kit, Drop: Hydromancer Thespia, Steamvault " etc.):
Gibt es eine Chance das Farmen weniger frustrierend zu gestalten indem rare Drops ähnlich Questgegenständen eine ausgewogenere Chance haben userspezifisch zu droppen?

C) Community-Betreuung

In den Foren ausserhalb der USA kann man manchmal das Gefühl haben sich nur mit übersetzten Statements aus den US-Foren begnügen zu müssen und selbst nicht aktiv beitragen zu dürfen. Besonders vor dem Hintergrund der "Feedback-Offensive" in den US-Foren:
Wie sind die Pläne die Community-Manager ausserhalb der USA stärker in die Kommunikationsprozesse zu den Entwicklern einzubinden (oder könnte man den Usern ausserhalb der USA erlauben sich an den US-Foren zu beteiligen)?


----------



## Fuhubi (11. November 2008)

Wann kommt der nächste palanerv??


----------



## MirFälltNixEin (11. November 2008)

Fuhubi schrieb:


> Wann kommt der nächste palanerv??



Gleich nach dem nächsten Hexer-Buff.


----------



## Nehar (11. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, welchen Wunsch er persönlich für WoW hat, der sich aber auch technischen/geschichtlichen/zeitlichen Gründen niemals realisieren lassen wird.




Das und was das für eine komische Datei war die einem einen Hinweis auf bezahlbare Char änderungen gegeben hat.


----------



## TheOlimar (11. November 2008)

Bekommt endlich der Schamane ein paar nützliche Talente( damit ist nicht der wolf gemeint mit dem ich 2 mal schneller sprinten kann, damit ich von Ort a nach Ort b komme, und etwas dmg machen)
Wird Welle der Heilung erhöht( Verstärker schami macht 3.3k nonkrit heal damit) der Vergelterpala macht mit seinem Heiligem Licht 4.1k nonkrit
Bekommt der Verstärkerschamane gute Glyphen?
Werden die Moves einzelner Fähigkeiten überarbeitet bzw. das aussehen( z.b: Terrorbär(offenes Maul) Sturmschlag(so wie verstümmeln) etc etc)
Wann wird der Schamane endlich buffen können und was wird gegen die stun schutzlosigkeit getan?

MfG. Olimar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0mos (11. November 2008)

Wird es wieder klassenspezifische Quests und Belohnungen geben, etwas was abgesehen von der Spielweise die Klassen unterschiedlich zu spielen macht?

Plant ihr neue Berufe?

Wird es im nächsten Addon eine neue Klasse und/oder neue Rassen geben?

*Ist ein grafisches Update zum nächsten Addon geplant?*

Wird es wieder einige schwerere Raidinstanzen geben? Vergleichbar mit Sunwell und BT, wo halt nicht alle hinkommen?

Wie sieht es mit neuen Legendarys aus? Wird es wieder mehr geben, die auch von anderen Klassen benutzt werden können (Viele bisher Schurke oder Krieger)?

greetz Kromos


----------



## Trakodana (11. November 2008)

Xii schrieb:


> Viele Fragen wurden - zumeist von ihm selbst - in den US-Foren ja schon behandelt und viele interessante Fragen (Serverlast, 'no unique druid'- Raidbuffs etc.) finden sich schon in diesem Thread. Übrigens: Sehr erfrischend und motivierend wie Blizzard seit dem Start der Beta auf die User zugegangen ist, auch wenn noch nicht alle Themen final implementiert sind. (Allerdings kommen leider die Betreuer in den deutschen Foren (noch) nicht so gut in den Fahrtwind.)
> 
> Drei Fragen hätte ich trotzdem noch:
> 
> ...



@Xii, leider ist nicht jeder des englischen so mächtig wie du. Auch gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass man zwar English kann, aber sich beim lesen eher schwer tut (personenspezifische Formulierungen, geographische Slengs usw.) Es ist halt nicht unsere Muttersprache und man sieht, dass es schon Interpretationsunterschiede bei Buffednews gibt, die aus dem englischen Übersetzt wurden.

Aber deine Fragen (welche ich aus dem Zitat raus nahm, da man sie ja weiter oben nachlesen kann) sind sehr interessant und würde ich meiner Liste an Fragen ebenfalls hinzufügen.


----------



## drood (11. November 2008)

Leute hab am ne frage plz beantwortet die ma wer hab schonma gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekommen druiden neue formen oder skins?? weiß das wer ^^?


----------



## drood (11. November 2008)

Leute hab am ne frage plz beantwortet die ma wer hab schonma gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekommen druiden neue formen oder skins?? weiß das wer ^^?


----------



## Kuschelorc (11. November 2008)

1. Alterac wird das mal balanced ? (1. Warum kann die Allianz einfach in einen horde turm rein rennen und den turm tappen ohne vorher einen bogenschützen auszuschalten/ warum müssen die hordler in einen ally bunker immer 3-4 schützen killen bis sie endlich den bunker erobern können?   2. Warum steht vor den Südbunker der Alianz ein Elite mob den man zu 90% pullt wenn man in den Bunker will?   

2. Warum kamm mich ein pala mit 6000smg criten obwohl ich 11000Rüstung und 444abhärtung habe?

3. Warum kann der heal druide in 2on2 so viele cc fähigkeiten benutzen obwohl er der beste healer für 2on2 ist?


----------



## Rashnuk (11. November 2008)

Was für einen Autritt wird Garrosh Höllschrei im Addon haben?


----------



## Kuschelorc (11. November 2008)

Makiura schrieb:


> Warum wurde Das Zombie Event gestoppt mit dem Infizieren ich fand das so toll!!!
> Wann werden sie aufhören den Pala zu schwächen



1.jo das event war klasse mal wieder etwas was richtig fun gemacht hat !!

2. denn wenn der pala genau so stark ist wie jede andere klasse


----------



## Benon (11. November 2008)

Ich hätte eine idee was den ärger mit den palas angeht (wie hier jeder meint), ich betone allerdings vorher das ich selbst pala spiel un deshalb nichts gegen sie hab^^

Also: das problem am vergelter pala was alle haben ist ja nur das er soviel einsteckt... warum dann nicht die fähigkeit platte zu tragen auf den skillbaum von schutz übertragen????

KLingt am anfang komisch aber denkt ma drüber nach... was will n holypala mit platte un warum kann man kaum vergelter umhauen????
Schwere Rüssi reicht für vergelter!!! 

Meine Meinung un wenn jetz iwer schreibt "lass doch ma die palas" oder "wenn du n problem mit der klasse hast lass sie".. einfach schweigen bitte.. das is kein mimimi post es geht mir nur drum das es so ausgeglichener wäre.

ALso frage an GC:

"Lieber GC, denkt man daran dem paladin nur mit der skillung schutz die fähigkeit platte zu tragen zu ermöglichen??"

LG BEnon


----------



## Vyolet (11. November 2008)

Frage: "Wie lange hat es gedauert bis aus der Idee "World of Warcraft" zu erschaffen auch Realität wurde? Sprich wie lange hat es gedauert von der Idee bis zum Verkauf um World of Warcraft auf den Markt zu bringen?" :]


----------



## Togdy (11. November 2008)

1. Ist es beabsichtigt das Tanks oder Healer DD´s in Duellen besiegen und man nahezu keine Chance hat.
2. Ist es nicht wesentlich sinnvoller eine andere Art von Trennung zwischen PVP und PVE zu machen. Durch die neue Regelung werden PVPler dazu gezwungen Arena zu spielen auch wenn sie lieber BG´s mögen. Eine einfachere Lösung wäre meiner Meinung nach das die PVP Sachen einfach nur in Arenen und BG´s getragen werden dürfen, hierzu gibt es ja die Vorbereitung.
3. Findest du das der Damage der Klassen mit verschiedenen Skillung mit WOTLK ausgeglichen ist? Spreche hier besonders von dem Elementar Schamanen dessen Hit und CoE so generft wurde das dies mit Sicherheit kein Lavaburst rausholen kann. Hinzu kommt da andere Klassen wesentlich verstärkt wurden und keinerlei solcher nerfs erleben mussten.


----------



## Rized (11. November 2008)

-Werden die Seelensplitter zu 20er-Stacks zusammengefasst?
*-Wird man bald per GameCard seinen Namen ändern und Char's Transferieren können?*
-Worum geht's im nächsten Addon?
-Gestaltet ihr die PvP Ausrüstungsteile noch schöner? Die jetzigen 80er-Teile sehen grässlich aus.
*-Wird es Housing geben?*
-Werden leere Server zusammengefasst werden?
-Verstärkt ihr noch die Schattenqualität bei Mac's und wird es ein Grafik Update geben?


Das wars erstmal


mir wichtige fragen sind fettgedruckt


----------



## Kuschelorc (11. November 2008)

Serephit schrieb:


> Warum bekommen PvP Items keine eigene Farbe?
> 
> lila = episch = selten
> 
> Aber die epischen Sachen im PvP sind eine Frage der Zeit bis man die hat und nicht eine Frage von Glück und Selteheit



weil episch nicht = selten ist !!

oder willst du mir sagen das es schwer ist in kara an epic teile ran zu kommen ?? Wenn du da als grünn equiper rein gehst kommst du ohne großartig was zu amchen mit 3-4neuen epic teilen da raus!!

Für pvp sachen muss man sogar mehr machen


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (11. November 2008)

1. Wird irgendwann die Grafik verbessert?
2. Wann kommen Gildengebäude?
3. Kommen irgendwann (normale) 310% Mounts oder schnellere?
4. Wird es neue Rassen/Klassen im Spiel geben, wenn ja nur Heldenklassen?


----------



## Captain Planet (11. November 2008)

Kuschelorc schrieb:


> weil episch nicht = selten ist !!
> 
> oder willst du mir sagen das es schwer ist in kara an epic teile ran zu kommen ?? Wenn du da als grünn equiper rein gehst kommst du ohne großartig was zu amchen mit 3-4neuen epic teilen da raus!!
> 
> Für pvp sachen muss man sogar mehr machen



Nur das Kara-Equip crap ist. Und S2 fast sogut wie T5, auf jedenfall besser als T4, ist.


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. November 2008)

Bitte, ich wünsche mir eine Antwort auf die Frage:

Warum gibt er den Vanish bug nicht zu und belächelt Schurkenspieler als Paranoide Verrückte?



> Und S2 fast sogut wie T5, auf jedenfall besser als T4, ist.



Bei so gut wie jeder KLasse ist t4 meilenweit besser ist als das s2 zeug im PvE.


----------



## Barook (11. November 2008)

Meine Fragen:

- Warum wird in einem PvE Spiel das PvE zu Gunsten des PvP vernachlässigt? Wäre eine Trennung von PvP und PvE in punkto Gear und Skills nicht langfristig besser für das Spiel? 

- Wieso MUSS man jetzt für alle PvP-Items Arenaspiele machen, anstatt für BG- und Arenaitems verschiedene Kritierien einzuführen, damit nicht jeder ohne Leistung an Items kommen kann.

- Wie viele Contentpatches sind geplant, bevor man dem Lich King als besiegbaren Boss gegenübertreten kann?

- Wie sieht es mit der Planung neuer Heldenklassen aus? Werden wir jemals einen Demonhunter spielen können?

- Wann kommt endlich die Dual-Spec? Und wie wird diese dann im Detail voraussichtlich umgesetzt?

- Wann kommen die optischen Veränderungen für die Druiden-Formen?

- Wie sieht es mit Rezepten im Late-Content für die Herstellung neuer Items aus? Momentan scheint die Berufswahl immer mehr an spielerischer Bedeutung zu verlieren und zu reiner Goldfarmerei mutieren, da man für spätere Instanzen kaum noch brauchbare Items herstellen konnte (bezogen auf BC).


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (11. November 2008)

Ob des realisierbar wäre:

Eine höhere Stufe des Housings und zwar das es in jedem Gebiet Burgen gibt und Gilden diese erobern können und für Gildenpunkte die man durch raiden etc. bekommt mit Wachen besetzen kann die sie vor anderen Gilden schützen können. Die Burg dient als Rückzugsort der Member und naja evtl paar Vorteile für Professions  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Je mehr Burgen eine Gilde hat umso höher ist ihr Rang auf dem Server und evtl könnte zB Rufboni Buffs eingeführt werden, pro Burg 2% mehr EP oder so ^^

Yo natürlich würde auch gelten das wenn eine Nicht-Member den Gildengrund betritt er mit ner Art PvP Geflaggt ist (wie zB in den Open arenen Gurubashi etc) und damit angreifbar für andere Gilden ist,


----------



## Drumdrum (11. November 2008)

Wann wird das Duel-Spec System eingeführt und mit welchem System wird dann gewechselt (instand mit cd, beim lehrer etc.)

Wird es in nächster Zeit öfters questreihem mit dem (wie heißt das noch "nur ich seh die welt entsrächend meinem q vortschritt na los ihr wisst was ich mein^^) phase dingsbums technologie geben?


----------



## Captain Planet (11. November 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Bei so gut wie jeder KLasse ist t4 meilenweit besser ist als das s2 zeug im PvE.



Seh ich anders, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Revan69 (11. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaSumi (11. November 2008)

Mich würd interessieren ob es mal möglich sein wird  Lowrezepte aus den dazugehörigen Büchern zu tilgen.  Bin Verzauberer und so Sachen wie wie +3Ausdauer auf Armschienen etc  werd ich nie wieder im Leben wem verzauebrn, sie nehmen nur Platz weg und machen die suche nach den wichtigen Sachen unübersichtlich. Fände das wäre mal ne nette änderung so in den Büchern dann wieder mehr ordung zu bekommen, und von der Technik dürfte das auch nicht so der Aufwand sein


----------



## Drumdrum (11. November 2008)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


plzzzzzzzzzzz übersetzt das und legt Ghostcrawler das den Kommentarlos hin plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

@Revan69 made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## creep (11. November 2008)

Warum kommen Klassenänderungen auf die Live-Server, die schon auf den Beta-servern für jede menge negatives feedback gesorgt haben (stichwort paladine - vergelter - ), auf den live-servern dann natürlich noch mal ne ecke mehr wellen schlagen lassen, nur um dann wiederum von blizz durch kleinere patches generft zu werden ? Man könnte sich ne Menge Unmut sparen, wenn man so etwas schon auf den Beta-Servern vernünftig reguliert.


----------



## Swordeye (11. November 2008)

Meine Frage wäre: 

Ob der Rucksack der leider nur 14 Slots hat mal aufgewetert wird? Sei es durch Quest oder z.b. meine Idee wäre pro 10 Stufe ein Slot hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Domino_O (11. November 2008)

Werden die Death Knight 51-er Talente nochmal überarbeitet?


----------



## Joschiwow2 (11. November 2008)

Was sie mit dem Vergelter Paladin jetzt noch so vor haben^^


----------



## Dagonzo (11. November 2008)

Meine Frage(n) wäre:

- Werden sich die Latenzen im Spiel wieder verbessern, die seit Patch 3.0.2 erheblich schlechter geworden sind?
- Einige Spieler haben starke Performanceprobleme, obwohl sie sehr schnelle Rechner haben, die auch locker mit Highend Grafikspielen klarkommen. Bei den meisten ist davon auszugehen, dass auch alle Treiber korrekt installiert sind. Viele nutzen auch keine Addons. Warum haben sie trotzdem starke Probleme und wie wollt ihr dem in Zukunft entgegenwirken?


----------



## Atabax (11. November 2008)

warum wurde atiesh und aschbringer ausem game genommen ?
werden diese items irgendwan wieder aufgenommen und für spieler zu erhalten sein?


----------



## Galadith (11. November 2008)

Muffel schrieb:


> wann wird wow in den abendstunden(zu raidzeiten) wieder spielbar sein?
> wie will man die latenzprobleme in den griff bekommen?
> warum haben soviele spieler selbst mit systemen die von den anforderungen "empfohlenen" werden solche gewaltigen fps einbrüche in raids bei bossen oder in vielen anderen situationen?




Hm auch T-Online Kunde? 

Liegt am Anbieter :>. Das ganze aber erst seid dem Patch 3.0.2.


----------



## Pastilo (11. November 2008)

Werden sie vllt noch in Wrath eine instanz bringen die dem schwierigkeitsgrad vom sunwell plateu hat für stufe 80 selbstvertständlich^^?

kommt warcraft 4?^^

und wird man frostmourne looten können?^^

das wars^^


----------



## Luk0as (11. November 2008)

1: Wir es das Schnitzel item geben? ( Bedeutende Frage )
2: Mehr klassen quest auch im high level
3: Wir Frostmoune ein legendary oder ARtefakt?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2008)

> Werden sie vllt noch in Wrath eine instanz bringen die dem schwierigkeitsgrad vom sunwell plateu hat für stufe 80 selbstvertständlich^^?





> - Werden sich die Latenzen im Spiel wieder verbessern, die seit Patch 3.0.2 erheblich schlechter geworden sind?





> Was sie mit dem Vergelter Paladin jetzt noch so vor haben^^





> - Warum wird in einem PvE Spiel das PvE zu Gunsten des PvP vernachlässigt? Wäre eine Trennung von PvP und PvE in punkto Gear und Skills nicht langfristig besser für das Spiel?





> 1.) Wird der Priester als Heilerklasse wieder mehr Augenmerk bekommen?



Nur mal son paar Beispiele für Fragen die man sich hätte sparen können, google lässt grüßen.


----------



## Cold Play (11. November 2008)

Werden neue Klassen eigeführt?

Wie sieht es mit einem neuen skill aus? eventuell das man ein mount zum schwimmen hat nur schneller und das dann zwischen den öst. königr.  und kalimdor wirklich ein großes meer ist  (oder die ganze welt befahrbar machen das man vom süden nach norden von westen nach osten etc. fahren oder schwimmen kann) was man befahren kann.

Gildenhäuser.  ich weis man kann nicht einfach jede gilde wie es beliebt ein haus bauen lassen. aber wie währe es das die gilden eimne art belohnungspunkte für verschiedene aktivietäten bekommt(naütlich je kleiner sie sind desto mehr punkte). und das sagebn wir mal 10 häuser an die gehen die die meisten punkte haben. dort kann man dann wappen händler und andere sachen unterbringen. allerdings könnte man nicht 2 mal hintereinander gewinnen so das andere auch dran kommen (oder quartals weise?).

neue klassen wie einen totenbeschwörer oder exorzisten (es gäb noch viele andere) 

sind neue rassen irgendwann geplant?

könnte man den charaktern nicht ein paar polygone mehr zufügen?

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Dagonzo (11. November 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nur mal son paar Beispiele für Fragen die man sich hätte sparen können, google lässt grüßen.


Google wird mir sicherlich nicht sagen, ob die Latenzen wieder besser werden.

Back to Topic:

Zwei Fragen sind mir noch eingefallen zum Thema Verzauberkunst.

- Wird es irgendwann einmal möglich sein, Verzauberungen über das Auktionshaus zu verkaufen?
- Über das Handelsfenster Char zu Char kann man ja Gegenstände verzaubern lassen. Wird es mal möglich sein, auch Gegenstände entzaubern zu lassen um Splitter und Stäube zu erhalten, wenn man selber keine Verzauberkunst hat?


----------



## advanced08 (11. November 2008)

> - Wird es irgendwann einmal möglich sein, Verzauberungen über das Auktionshaus zu verkaufen?



kann man schon ...


----------



## Pastilo (11. November 2008)

@ Dragonzo

Wird es irgendwann einmal möglich sein, Verzauberungen über das Auktionshaus zu verkaufen?

kann man doch jetzt schon^^ brauch man aber so eine rolle der inschriftenkunde oder so ähnlich


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2008)

> - Wird es irgendwann einmal möglich sein, Verzauberungen über das Auktionshaus zu verkaufen?


Kann man seit 3.0 durch die Rollen von dem neuen Inscription-Beruf?

Und ja, Latenzen werden wieder besser, die Latenzprobleme hängen mit dem Provider T-Online zusamman (Serverconnection, also sind Spieler mit anderen Providern ebenfalls betroffen) und diese werden sich früher oder später legen - beschwert euch halt bei T-Online.

....

Lalala Beispiele unsoo lalaa..


----------



## Aman-Xardos (11. November 2008)

Ich würde ihn Fragen ob Wenn man sich einen Todesritter erstellt und in dann wieder löscht hat man dann die chance wieder einen neuen zu erstellen??


----------



## advanced08 (11. November 2008)

ja kann man


----------



## Daja_wargh! (11. November 2008)

Warum ist WoW nicht so gut wie WAR... und warum sind WoW Spieler so wie Sie sind?


----------



## Yeul (11. November 2008)

Ich würde ihn Fragen : 

Wie wäre es, wenn man alle Talente und Fähigkeiten so trennen würde, 
dass es für PvP und PvE unterschiedliche Tooltips gibt.

Zum Beispiel : Fähigkeit X macht im PvE  20% mehr Schaden
               slebe Fähigkeit X macht im PvP normalen Schaden.

Oder die anderen nicht-Schaden Skills, dass die verschiedene CD haben oder etwas verschiedene effekt,
ohne die immer "totzunerfen" nur weil die mal im PvP OP sind.

Somit müsste eine gewisse Balance entstehen ohne hin- und her Nerfs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (11. November 2008)

warum gibt es pandabären? und ist der koalabär auch ein bär?


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. November 2008)

Daja_wargh! schrieb:


> Warum ist WoW nicht so gut wie WAR... und warum sind WoW Spieler so wie Sie sind?



Lowbob, War-Fanboy, nc :>


----------



## advanced08 (11. November 2008)

Daja_wargh! schrieb:


> Warum ist WoW nicht so gut wie WAR... und warum sind WoW Spieler so wie Sie sind?




guckt ma der hat sich auch nen neuen acc gemacht um das zu posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0b3x (11. November 2008)

meine Fragen sind, wird es irgendwann ein Multi-Duellsystem geben?? 

                     und  wird es möglich sein Frostmourne als Pally zu tragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seraphon@venom (11. November 2008)

1) Werden mit kommenden Patches oder Addons auch mal mehr Ort in Azeroth freigeschalten. Weil gerade da ja noch viel offen ist (z.B. neben Tirisfal, südlich von Silithus oder Hyjal) 

2) wird es mehr Möglichkeiten geben seinen chara individuell zu gestallten?? (die Frisuren sind ja fast alle die alten)

3) wie wird es Story technisch nach Wotlk aussehen, die zwei wohl bekanntest Feinde der Ally und Horde sind nun tod oder bald tod. Sprich da müssen neue Feinde her.

4) Und gibt es schon erste bilder zu den neuen PVP-Set, S5/6/7 und den T8/9 Sets

5) Was schon viele gefragt haben wird es mehr Klassenquestes geben??

6) Bekommt der WL auch mal wieder ein Pet ohne es dafür extra zu skillen??

so nun fällt ma nichts mehr ein^^


----------



## Vicarion (11. November 2008)

"Wieso führt man nich mal eine Arena ein (1 vs. 1) wie im alten Rom. Für die sich jeder anmelden kann, jeder bekommt eine Waffe und ein Fangnetz (oder einen spell) und ansonsten nur eine Rüstung. Attribute werden angeglichen HP und MP hat jeder gleich viel. Dann entscheidet nur der Skill und die Ausnutzung des Terrains. Dann gäbe es keine Balanceprobleme und der Beste würde gewinnen und überleben." Sowas fänd ich geil. Mit Zusehern (müssen eintritt bezahlen) und einer großen Feier für den Sieger (und die Verlierer bekommen einen permaBann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur mal so eine idee
gruß,
vicarion


----------



## Kalle21 (11. November 2008)

Wann wird Pvp weniger Equipt abhängig bzw allgemein mehr auf Skill als auf Equipt


----------



## Valnar93 (11. November 2008)

DarthBana schrieb:


> - Warum sieht das T7-Set so hässlich aus, (bei den meisten Klassen jedensfalls)



Erst mit BC eingestiegen, was?


----------



## Gottschak (11. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Was wird den Spielern geboten die nicht Arena spielen wollen? Wird es auch für diese in zukunft möglichkeiten geben an PvP sets zu kommen und somit in den Battelgrounds und den Open PvP gebieten bestehen zu können oder werden diese gezwungen auch Arena zu spielen?



Wäre mir auch sehr wichtig das zu wissen. Mit Burning Crusade Arena einzuführen war ja eine schöne Idee, nur ich meine das alle PvP Spieler ein Recht darauf haben in den Battlegrounds *genauso gute* Sachen zu bekommen wie auch in der Arena, so das man in den Bgs nicht von Arenaleuten umgerannt wird, wenn man selbst kein Arena spielt. Ebenso sollte es natürlich Arenaleute geben, die keine Bgs spielen wollen, auch dann dürfen sie nicht in Bgs von anderen überannt werden. Nebenbei werde ich mir gut überlegen, wenn es so läuft das Arena nochmal Überhand gewinnt, WoW weiter zu spielen oder nicht, weil ich aus eigender Erfahrung weiß, ob highrating, lowrating, gear und blabla, bestimmte Klassen sind im Vorteil - und das ist blöd, außerdem muss man kein Arena spielen wenn man net will oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....
Ziemlich lange Frage... wäre echt *sehr* dankbar wenn sowas oder ähnliches G C gefragt wird.


----------



## xatamo (11. November 2008)

Es soll keine Raid-Instanzen wie Sunwell mehr geben die ein hohes Anforderungsniveau haben, alle Raid-Instanzen werden in Wotlk in einem einfachen 10er Modus zur Verfügung stehen sodass man die ganze INstanz schon vorer sieht.

Zusammengefasst frage ich mich wo die Ziele im Spiel bleiben dich ich anstreben kann - möglichs viele Achievement Punkte?! 
Ich weiss noch genau wie ich damals vor Nefarian stand und wir ihn nach langer Zeit gelegt haben - ein tolles Gefühl: Man hat Zeit/Mühe investiert und etwas gesehen/erreicht was nicht jeder hat. In TBC war es mi Illidan das gleiche (bis zum Patch aber naja...). 

Warum nehmt ihr uns diesen Erfolg? Es muss doch nicht jeder Gelegenheitsspieler alles sehen! 

Auf lange Sicht werdet ihr mehr Kunden verlieren als Gewinnen!


----------



## Friedhofner (11. November 2008)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> ja, wird es^^
> soweit ich das mitgekriegt hab ist ja Arthi au ned von anfang an in WotLK, kommt glaub erst mit nem späteren patch
> 
> grüße von Fetti / Fallen
> ...




Es wird , soweit ich mich nicht irre , auch Ulduar kommen (unten in tanaris , seit ewig her ein tor dort)


----------



## Rhokan (11. November 2008)

Wieso zum Teufel wird Anub Arak in eine billige 5er ini im mitte-70 bereich abgestellt?


----------



## Philipp23 (11. November 2008)

Mich würde interessieren, wann Schluss mit WOW ist. Wann werden die Server runtergefahren ? Wie wird das neue Online Spiel von Blizzard heißen ? Wird es auch so sinnlos wie WOW werden ? mfg


----------



## Nobby (11. November 2008)

Wird es jemals mehr als 7 Bankplätze geben ?


----------



## Valnar93 (11. November 2008)

Warum macht ihr euch alle neue Accounts-.- nja egal..

Warum sind die einen Berufe so spezifisch auf den Benutzer ausgelegt, andere nicht? Ich meine, ausser den Trank des verrückten Alchimisten und den 4 Alchimistensteinen lässt sich alles verkaufen. Und vom Ingenieur krieg ich nix gescheites ab =(


----------



## Thí (11. November 2008)

Sind definitiv neue (Helden-)Klassen geplant, wenn ja, wird es auch neue Heilerklassen geben?


----------



## Mjuu (11. November 2008)

Wird sie ja zu mir sagen, oder wird sich die Liebe meines Lebens doch für den anderen entscheiden?


----------



## Fochi (11. November 2008)

Wird WoW wieder so eingestellt wie es vor Pre Bc war mit einpaar guten Änderungen aus der jetzigen Zeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Frage ernst mein*


----------



## Valnar93 (11. November 2008)

Mjuu schrieb:


> Wird sie ja zu mir sagen, oder wird sich die Liebe meines Lebens doch für den anderen entscheiden?



Wird es jemals ein EMO Klasse geben?


----------



## Focht (11. November 2008)

wird der epic wahn endlich enden......oder wird es in wotlk genauso hergehen wie in bc?


----------



## Jurok (11. November 2008)

Ich hätte 3 Fragen und zwar:

1. Ob sie vor haben mehr Knock Back effekte oder ähnliches einzubauen, die das PvP um einiges besser gestalten. Wie in den Arenen was ich sehr gelungen finde und es sehr gut ins PvP passt. Eventuell aber auch für PvE wie zb. beim Druiden der Taifun als erster Spell der bei vielen Gegnern Zauber unterbricht. 

2. Wie haben sie es vor mit der Grafik. Wollen sie die Grafik so lassen wie jetzt (außer so kleine änderungen wie Schatten und mehr Umgebungssachen wie mehr Sträucher etc.) oder soll irgendwann ein großer Patch kommen?? Oder mit einem der Nächsten Add On's??
Also das sie die Grafik komplett umgestalten und besser wird. Ich habe mal gelesen das die Welt- und Charakterstruktur so aufgebaut ist das man sie jederzeit verbessern könnte. 
Falls nein, wird sowas erst in 5 Jahren mit WoW 2 kommen oder wollen sie Patchen bis es irgendwann ein Ende gibt?

3. Wird die allgemeine Weitsicht endlich erweitert?? Klar geht alles auf Rechner Leistung aber ich würd mir das einfach wünschen das man um einiges weiter sehen kann. Es ist einfach kein richtiges Feeling wenn ich auf einem Berg steh und seh die Mobs 200m vor mir und der Rest der ganzen Ebene ist wie Tot. Bei AoC kann man das als Beispiel selbst einstellen wie weit das geht und ab einem Minimum ist es nicht unbedingt unfair. Aber wer einen guten Pc hat ist meistens so oder so im Vorteil (weniger Laggs, da hohe Fps oder allgemein schönere Details)

So dann hoffe ich mal das euch eine dieser Fragen gefällt und ich dadurch eine Antwort erhalte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Was die neue Erweiterung ist wüsste ich auch gern aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das wir noch mindestens 3/4 - 1 Jahr warten können und dann werden noch 0 Infos dazu da sein so wie bei Wrath. Konnte mir bis zur Beta nicht richtig Vorstellen trotz guten Erklärungen wie sich die neue Heldenklasse spielt.


----------



## Fochi (11. November 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Wird es jemals ein EMO Klasse geben?



Bekommt Valnar93 nen Kecks für seine Antwort?
Bekomme ich einen für meine Antwort?

Wieso hab ich morgen Geburtstag?

Was ist der Sinn des Lebens ? (42 stimmt irgendwie nicht :/)


----------



## vikitori (11. November 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Wird es jemals ein EMO Klasse geben?


Tanks???


----------



## vikitori (11. November 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Mineros (11. November 2008)

wann werden die alternativen tanzstile eingeführt
wann werden weitere heldenklasse eingeführt und welche wirds geben
wirds noch mehr neue frisuren kommen
wie wärs eine trennung von epischen ausgerüsteten spielern und den nicht episch ausgerüsteten spilern in battlegrounds und arena


----------



## Lerun (11. November 2008)

Wann wird es möglich sein, seinem Char ohne irgendwelche AddOns einen Nachnamen zugeben?


----------



## Livethief (11. November 2008)

also ich würde ihn fragen wann das emote /cruch bzw /verfluchen kommt... indem man zb einen mit oder gegenspieler verfluch und ihn so für eine stunde alle 10 min. zb verwandelt oder ihm ein geist erscheint etc... wäre echt nice. Is mir gestern in der schule eingefallen


----------



## Malehkith (11. November 2008)

mich würde interessieren , welches das nächste addon in planung ist , ob arthas und/oder nerz'hul vollkommen sterben werden und ob varimathras mit wotlk gänzlich verschwindet


----------



## Kalten der Wolf (11. November 2008)

wird es baumstämme für tauren geben? ( wie bei wc3 und zwar auch für caster? )


----------



## Askalel (11. November 2008)

1. Wird die Story noch interaktiver, durch das Phase System könnte man zum Beispiel ein Wegfallen bestimter Instanzbosse, wie zum Beispiel den laut Storyline toten Illidan in BT, veranlassen sobald man eine bestimmte Questreihe abschließt oder irgendwie zustimmt, dass man die Instanz nie mehr so betreten will. Ein weig kompliziert ist es, aber für RPler sicher cool.

2. Wird man Legendarys updaten können?

3. Wird es endlich schnellere Veränderungen an der Klassenbalance geben und mehr Feedback? Ich will nicht wieder 1 Jahr auf die Buffs für retri warten oder auf die Aufwertung der Katzen.


----------



## Valnar93 (11. November 2008)

Askalel schrieb:


> 2. Wird man Legendarys updaten können?



Klingt nett, aber überlegt euch mal. Dann geht man mit seinem obermacker 80er n niedriglevel Legendary farmen ( was natürlich viel einfacher ist auf lvl 80 ) und upgradet es.. so hätte es VIEL ZU VIELE LEGENDARYS.. naaja hats nach dem patch eh schon -.-


----------



## dwarreg (11. November 2008)

Meine Fragen:

Wird es irgendwann getrennte Skillbäume für PVP und Pve geben? 

Werden die Klassen in Zukunft noch ähnlicher? zB Tankadin+Defwarry

Ist es geplant weitere Klassen mit neuen Addons einzuführen?

Wird eventuell eine neue Rüstungsart eingeführt? Titan zB für High-end Tanks

Wird in Zukunft mehr für PvP oder PvE gemacht werden? Also im Patchbereich

Jo das wars eign


----------



## MorphX (11. November 2008)

Hi,

am meisten intressiert mich:

- Wird Housing noch kommen und falls ja,
- Wann (in näher zukunft oder irgendwann)?
- Wie wird es umgesetzt (Hounsing Zonen mit eigenen Häusern wie in HdRO oder eher im
    Gasthaus Zimmer wie in Everquest)


----------



## luckyzickzeck (11. November 2008)

Mich würde interessieren..: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wann wird der schatten-priester wieder ne supoter Klasse ?!

Ich würde Fragen warum die Server immer wieder Probleme haben nach Patch (etc) ,... und ob es in Zukunft Besser laufen wird ?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Verdienen meiner Meinung genug Geld um das umsetzen zu können mit den missen Server Problemen)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaywil (11. November 2008)

So meine frage (und es würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren) wäre:

Warum hat blizzard wow im allgemeinen so von Warcraft distanziert?
ich meine man hätte es so schön machen können, sich einfach zeit lassen und dann halt klassen reinbringen die nur bestimmte völker haben
z.B. Undead klassen: Todesritter (Death knight) Gruftlord (Crypt Lord) Schreckenslord (Dreadlord) Lich (Lich :>)
      Nachtelfen Klassen: Dämonenjäger (Demonhunter) Mondpriesterin (Priestess of the moon) Wächterin (Warden) Hüter des Hains (Keeper of the Grove)
      Human Klassen: Ritter (knight) Erzmagier (Archmage) Paladin und priest oder sowas
      Orc Klassen: Klingenmeister (Blademaster) Scharfseher (Farseer) Schamane etc.

dann hätte man vllt noch Nagas, die sie ja in wc3 schon mit einer eigenen rasse belegt hatten, einführen können
und dann hätte man vllt, wie auch in wc3, horde und allianz jeweils in 2 rassen aufteilen können wo dann trolle tauren und bloodelfs / highelfs jeweils mit bei sind
leute die wc3 kennen wissen was ich meine

ich mein ich hab nix gegen wow allgemein sonst würd ichs ja nicht spielen aber man hätte das ganze einfach epischer und näher an der wirklichen "World of Warcraft" machen können
und balancing hätte man dann auch lange testen können

so und um meine frage präziser zu stellen:
Warum hat man sich so von der echten "World of Warcraft" (siehe oben) abgewand?

so far... ich werd game designer und dann gehts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 greetings Slay


----------



## Drumdrum (11. November 2008)

Daja_wargh! schrieb:


> Warum ist WoW nicht so gut wie WAR... und warum sind WoW Spieler so wie Sie sind?


du meinst warum wow spieler nicht so arrogant und überheblich sind wie du?


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (11. November 2008)

Wann wird die Abhärtung abgeschafft??^^
( 60er Zeiten mit t2 das bg rocken war hammer^^)
Werden nach dem Todesritter noch andere Klassen kommen?
( Finde ich besser als neue Völkter wegen mehr Abwechslung)
Wird die Ep Zahl von 1-60 wieder verringert, da man nun von 1-80 leveln muss?
Wann können wir die Stats von Frostmourne erfahren??
Kann man die legänderen Waffen für lvl 60 noch irgendwann erweitern??


----------



## DerSensenmann (11. November 2008)

Warum hat Blizzard sich gerade diesen Donnerstag als Release ausgesucht?
Ein Freitag wäre doch rein vom Mitternachtsverkauf viel besser.


----------



## Jurok (11. November 2008)

Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist ja bekannt das man bald seine eigenen Tänze selbst machen kann. Das dient ja der Induvidualität eines Charakters.

Wenn das mögliche wäre, könnte man rein theorethisch das auch so hinbekommen das man zB. Casts oder Angriffs Animationen selbst ändern kann. Find es einfach nur Schw** wie ein Nachtelf Druide Zorn castet ... schrecklich ^^ 

Wär cool wenn man das einfach selbst in einer "Aerobikhalle" oder sowas selbst einstellen könnte, dann sieht das nicht bei jedem gleich aus. 

Allgemein ob sie die Idee haben neue Animationen einzuführen glaub ein Spieler der seit 4 Jahren zockt und immer wieder die selbe bewegung macht ist davon mehr als gelangweilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. November 2008)

Wird das Berechnungsystem für den Schaden noch öfters umgestellt, zb kam mit BC ja das System der Zaubertrefferwertung, Crit usw das mit jedem lvl mehr Punkte für das selbe Ergebnis braucht, mit Woltk kommt jetzt Zaubermacht ect. Werdet ihr das noch öfters ändern?


----------



## Soramac (11. November 2008)

Wird ein Arena Server wieder öffnet werden mit Lich King, bei dem teilnehmen kann für 15 oder 20 Euro und sich für weiteren Runden qualifizieren, wie es vorher war. War ziemlich spannenden gewesen und der Server hat mir recht viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## SOS5 (11. November 2008)

-Wird es speziale Server geben auf denen man [auch mit Erweiterungen] nicht weiter als 60 kommen kann? Also falls man WotLK hat kann man einen Todesritter erstellen, doch nicht über Level 60 kommen und bei weiteren Heldenklassen [nächste wird wohl 65] Das man diese mit 60 erstellt und nachher auch spezial Server wo man nicht über 70, 80 ... kommen kann.
-Wird es Server geben auf denen es keine PvP/PvE Ausrüstung gibt, d.h. auf PvP Server keine Instanzen und auf PvE Servern keine Battlegrounds?
-Werden getrennte Talentbäume erstellt, womit PvP und PvE so getrennt sind, dass sie nichtmehr zusammen passen?


----------



## Xetor12 (11. November 2008)

Wird es in Zukunft wieder mehr Content Patches geben ?
Immerhin sind 4 Patches in knap 2Jahren ziehmlich mager .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Xetor


----------



## Dagazgibo (11. November 2008)

Eine Frage zum Feuermagier: ist es Absicht, daß auch bei 2 Skillpunkten in "Molten Shields" die Wahrscheinlichkeit Fernkämpfer mit "Glühender Rüstung" Schaden zuzufügen nur 50% beträgt? (nicht 50%/100% wie vor 3.0)

denkt Blizzard bei den vielen ärgerlichen Reaktionen der Community vielleicht darüber nach, daß mit dem "pro Kampf nur ein Mana-/Healtpot" wieder zu entfernen? (Meinetwegen sollen die den CD ein wenig hochsetzen aber das...)

Daga


----------



## Zypyratus (11. November 2008)

Wird Blizzard für die Hardcore Raider etwas Implementieren ?

Z.B.

Patch 3.3 die Hardcore Raider haben alles schon ewig lange fertig.

Nun Implementiert Blizz eine Raidinstanz für level !90! Jedoch sollte diese machbar sein. Aber nicht so leicht das jede Hardcore Gilde sie schafft sondenr wirklich nur diejenigen die am besten Spielen können.

Die Drops werden zwar Stats für level 90 haben sind jedoch im PvP aus Balancing gründen Gelockt.

Wenn alle dann Level 90 werden mit 4.0.1 ist die Raid Instanz vergleichbar mit Kara oder vllt leichter so das jeder sie sieht und die Hardis ihren spaß hatten.


----------



## Coolioo (11. November 2008)

Wird noch eine weitere Heldenklasse kommen?
Wenn ja, müssen wir bis aufs nächste add-on warten, oder kommt die Klasse mit einem Patch?
Gibt es schon ideen für das nächste add-on?


----------



## Yada` (11. November 2008)

Was denkt sich Blizzard dabei, wenn sie die endlosen Mimi's von den Paladinen lesen?

Wird es irgendwann geändert, dass manche Raids monatelang "farmen" müssen, nur um weiterzukommen? Einen Raid 3 - 4 erleben ist ganz lustig; doch dann ist es sinnloses Gefarme. Die Dialoge kann man auswendig, die Bosstaktiken sind keine Besonderheiten (außer Archi ist immer wieder eine Überraschung), man kanns irgendwann nicht mehr sehen. Und das z.B. nur, weil das 1 - 2 Tokens für Klasse XY nicht droppen wollen.

Wie siehts mit T9 aus? T9 wird ja bekanntlicherweise Icecrown. Doch auch bei BC dachten viele, mit Illi wärs vorbei - doch dann kam KJ. Ist WotLK wirklich mit Arthas zu Ende? (Soweit bekannt, soll ja mit 3.3 oder so Icecrown aufgehen. Dieses dürfte nicht ewig auf sich warten lassen. Das würde bedeuten, dass WotLK keine lange Lebensdauer hätte?)

Was zum Teufel besagt der T8 Content? Rein storytechnisch würde mir nichts einfallen. Evtl dieser ominöse "C'Thun V2"?

Plant Blizzard für "irgendwann" die Integrierung eines DKP-Systems?

Sehen wir irgendjemanden der alten Bosse im Addon wieder? Außer ganz Naxx *hust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valthred (11. November 2008)

Eine Frage zum Thema Gebrechen-Hexer:
Persönlich komme ich momentan mit der Gebrechen-Rotation zurecht (auch wenn sie doch auffallend viel Aufmerksamkeit auf einen externen Dot-Timer verlangt), wenn ich statt Fluch der Pein den Fluch der Elemente fluche. Fluche ich aber Fluch der Pein, wird die Rotation hektisch und lückenhaft. Welche Schritte werden unternommen, um die Gebrechen-Rotation zu entschärfen?


----------



## Chillers (11. November 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Meine Fragen:
> 
> 1. Flugzeiten halbieren, wäre das mal möglich?
> 
> ...


----------



## Yada` (11. November 2008)

Ach, noch was:

Weiß Blizzard eigentlich, wie sie WoW "beenden"? Werden sie einfach sagen, "Jo, am Montag is Ende" - und Montag Morgen sind die Server offline und jahrelang Charpflege war umsonst - oder wird WoW kostenfrei? Oder schießt ein großes Event die Rechner? ;D


----------



## Yamata (12. November 2008)

- Wird es jemals wieder Klassenquests geben so wie es sie in WoW Classic für Jäger und Priester gab?


- Wird es wieder Legendary Items geben die einem bei Illidan und Kil´jeaden geschenkt werden oder darf man sich die endlich wieder verdienen so wie damals Thunderfury?


----------



## amdosh (12. November 2008)

Bereut man als Designer eigentlich einige Sachen, die den Unterschied zwischen Horde und Allianz ausmacht ? Wie zum Beispiel das fehlen des Horde Gegenstücks zum Allianz Wintersäblers ?

Oder dass man ein Pre BC Set unmöglich gemacht hat und es nicht einfach einen vergleichbaren NPC überlassen hat ? Eskhandars Pelz vom Set Seele des Eskhandar - http://wow.buffed.de/page/50/ruestungsset?set=261
Anmerkung: so ein Verwandlungsset wäre auch noch was nettes wieder einmal ...

MfG Amdosh


----------



## hendyotria (12. November 2008)

wird die eisfalle entlich mal länger halten oder soll es so sein das die mobs zu 50% nach 8 sek wieder auf den heiler einschlagen oder traschmobs in hero ini´s ganz imun sind?

werden die bugs bei den pet-casts behoben oder muß der jäger immer wenn er absitzt portet oder wiederbelebt wird ... die zauber und fähigkeiten der tiere neu einstellen?

wird die petleiste länger wegen mehr fähigkeiten?


cu hendyotria


----------



## Kite-X (12. November 2008)

Meine Fragen:

Kann man PVP Spieler nicht irgendwie vom PVE Content fern halten.
Wie schon oft gefragt Housing?
Wann die Server Probleme behoben sind....
Nach einem neuen Addon will ich nicht fragen.. das 2 ist nicht mal draußen.
Aber wo wird WoW in 2 - 5 Jahren sein.
Wird es WoW 2 geben. (Bitte nicht). Oder gibt es eine Komplett überarbeitete Engine die das Spiel Grafisch endlich mal besser macht.... Aber besten noch das mal wählen kann zwischen alter grafik (Für Low PCs) und guter Grafik (für High end) das wäre herrlich.
Macht bitte nicht jeden Gegenstand der nen bissel gut ist Lila.... Lieber Blau... Und wirklich so jetzt gesehen das erst MH BT SW Items Lila sind. (Versteht man das???)
Patcht Gebiete wie Old Ironforge oder unter Orgrimmar raus oder Implementiert sie....
Warum hat die Horde keine Kirche wo man heiraten kann. :-P
Den Kalender Gildenübergreifend....



Und ein paar logische Frage.
Ich habe reiten gelernt auf meinem Flugmount. Warum kann man es in der Pre BC Welt nicht benutzen. Ich meine bin ich da zu dumm oder verträgt mein Mount die Luft nicht.
Wenn man ein Azurblauen drachen Welpen hat als Haustier dann fliegt der ja. Aber wenn man auf einem FM sitzt fleigt der nur auf dem Boden obwohl er fleigen kann.



Ich weiß die Fragen wurden schon oft gestellt.... Aber ich denke mal das sind die Main Fragen.

Fragen zum Hunter:
Warum stattet ihr Katzen (die damaligen DMG Pets) mit so einer scheiß Fähigkeit aus Schleichen. Das Bring nix im PVE so wie PVE


----------



## Seryma (12. November 2008)

Welche Heldenklasse kommt nach dem Todesritter? 
Wieviele AddOns sind noch geplant? 
Was wird das maximale Level sein, das jemals zu erreichen ist?


----------



## Joerga (12. November 2008)

Hallo Ghostcrawler!

Danke, daß du unsere Fragen (nicht alle aber ein paar) beantworten wirst.

1. Wird es in naher Zukunft möglich sein, mehrer Charakter zu steuern, wie schon in WC mit Shift+Maus makieren, oder Gruppe (5) 
    markieren mit Maus und dann StrG+Taste 1? 
    Nicht im Sinne von mehreren ACC.
2. Viele Spieler sind der Ansicht, daß durch Änderungen im PvP, der PvE Spieler beschnitten wird. 
    Wiederum werden dadurch auch die NPCs in Dungeon u. Raid zu einfach und stellen keine Herausforderung, Inis werden zu schnell 
     durchgespielt und schnell kommt die Langeweile.
     Wäre es nicht angemessener PvP und PvE von den RP-PvE und PvE Servern zu trennen, zu entfernen, reine PvE Server ohne PvP,
    ja sogar in Betracht zu ziehen E-Sport Realms zu entwicklen, auf denen Arena BG, PvP allgemein gespielt werden kann, 
    in dem auch Fraktions-Städte zerstört und belagert werden könnten?
3. Wird es nach HdZ3 weitere Dungeon & Raids in HdZ geben?
    Wenn "Ja", hätte ich ein paar Vorschläge: Illidan zur Flucht verhelfen. Die Schlacht um den Mondbrunnen in Azshara, 
     an der Seite von Malfurion. Mit Lothar gegen Medivh in Karazhan antreten.
4. Die Instanz Mount Hyjal ist nur ein Teil geöffnet (der nördliche), gibt es schon Pläne was uns im südlichen Hyjal erwartet und wenn Ja, 
    spielen diese auch wieder in der Vergangenheit oder in Gegenwart?
5. Werden wir in WotLK mehr über Deathwing erfahren? Es ist ja schon aus TBC bekannt, daß er dabei ist eine neue Armee von 
    Schwarz-Drachen aufzurüsten mit Hilfe der Netherschwingen Eier


----------



## Ascor (12. November 2008)

Wird es mehr induvialität zwischen Allianz und Horde geben? Sprich Rüstungen und Waffen die passend zur Fraktion Allianz(glänzende prachtvolle Rüstungen und Waffen) passen und der Horde(blutverschmierte Äxte und Stachel an den Rüstungen die aussehen als würden sie viele Kriege getragen mit Rost etc.)(Grober gedanke)

Zudem wird es in Zukunft nicht mehr so schrecklich viel Ruffarmerei geben und zuviel Glückabhängige Dropps wie zum Beispiel die Karazhan Verzauberungsrezepte uvm.?

Zudem sieht man immer wieder wie bestimmte Klassen derbe Set´s bekommen mit sinnvollen Boni´s und klassen aussehen und manche Klassen einfach sinnlose Bonis bekommen und nen Design vom Powerranger?Bei manchen Klassen sieht man einfach wieviel Liebe in ihr steckt(Hexer,Schurke) oder wieviel missgunst in andere Klassen gesteckt wird(Paladin) Ob im Raid oder PvP, ob bei der induvialität in Sachen Skillung,Aussehen,Set Bonis usw.

Wieso wird soviel aufwand für Gimmicks inGame gemacht aber wichtige Sachen wie Klassenbalance(die man nicht immer Gewährleisten kann, jedoch nicht so stark auftreten kann/darf.Wieso kommt ein unsinniges Tanzstuido ins Game aber ein langersehnter Spielertraum die Spieler/Gildenhäuser werden weiterhin außenvor gelassen.

Die Liste ist lang mit wichtigen Dingen die ich gerne fragen würde aber das sind meine Favoriten die ich gerne beantwortet hätte


Was mir GANZ wichtig ist und eine Sache die ich dringend beantwortet haben möchte ist:

Wie wird in Woltk das mit den Legendary Items gehandhabt werden? Werden sie wieder so sonnlos droppen wie in TBC bei Illidan und Kiljeaden oder wird es diesmal wieder etwas besonderes wie zu Classic Zeiten mit langen Questreihe und einer menge Farmarbeit.

Wird es auch endlich mal ein Artefakt Items geben? Ist ja seid anbeginn von WoW als Qualität angezeigt , jedoch bisher kein Item zu sehen.

Wird es ein Heilerlegendary geben?Klassengebunden?Wenn ja welche Klassen sollen damit bedeckt werdeN?


----------



## Nryrony (12. November 2008)

Hallo Ghostcrawler, hier ein paar fragen an dich:

PvP vs PvE
Das pvp equip war in meinen augen schon immer zu stark wenn es ums pve geht, habt ihr mittlerweile eine möglichkeit gefunden um den damit verbundenen nachteil für pveler (der mit seinem pve gear 0 chance in einer arena hat) auszugleichen? und am besten gleich noch ein deutlich unterschiedliches aussehen zu gewährleisten... !

Stichwort Jäger
Hätte man die letzte Änderung am aspekt der Viper nicht druch eine Glyphe individuell ändern können....?

Das 51ziger talent wurde kürzlich gebufft, was hat euch dazu bewegt nur die Exotischen tiere zu buffen anstelle das talent driekt druch eine %tuale schadens steigerung zu verbessern. Denn möchte man max dps hat man ja wieder keine wahl... .

Der Tank mangel in wow grade für 5er instantzen ist unbestreitbar eines der hauptprobleme, zumindest auf weniger bevölkerten server, durch den Retri buff wurde dies noch verstärkt, aber wie wäre es z.b. mit einem hunter pet als instanzen (5er) tank... ?

Foren und Feedback
Mir kommt es so vor als ob nur das US Forum wirklich von den blauen gelesen bzw feedback weitergeleited (z.b. Betaforen) wird (bis auf ausnahmen), dass ist sehr schade, wenn man als Euler wenigstens die möglichkeit hätte im US Forum posten zu können,... ist hier änderung in sicht?


----------



## Slaneesh (12. November 2008)

Wie wäre es alten (Classic + BC) Instanzen einen 80er Heroic Mode zu verpassen.
Vom Loot könnten diese etwas schwächer als die neuen sein (bspw. T6.5 - T8) und/oder weniger Marken droppen.
(1-2 statt bei neuen 3-4 pro Boss).
Somit ist die Motivation für neue Instanzen größer, jedoch müssen die alten nicht zu einer Geisterstadt verkommen (was nachdem die Erfolge abgefarmt wurden, welche zu dem mit großen Gruppen extrem einfach ist denn noch nie wurde MC so schnell gecleared, bald passieren wird).


Schon erstaunlich wieviele Fragen in so kurzer Zeit zusammenkommen.
@buffed filtert doch bitte brauchbare Fragen heraus und macht ein Voting in dem jeder x Fragen bewerten kann, denke es werden nicht alle gestellt werden können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (12. November 2008)

Ich würde ihm folgende Frage als Einleitung zum Interview stellen und dann mal zählen wie lange die Reaktion dauert, bis die Antwort kommt...

Die Marken Starcraft, Warcraft, Diablo...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wann kommt mal was völlig neues?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (12. November 2008)

"Wie findest du es, dass die Topgilden den Content so schnell clearen? War das Absicht von euch, oder habt ihr die Entcounter überschätzt?"
"Informierst du dich eigentlich auch über die Bosstatiken, die die Spieler "entwickeln"? Bzw sind diese wirklich so vorgesehen, oder habt ihr euch das ganz anders ausgedacht? Vorallem wie lange sitzt ihr an einer Bosstaktik?"


----------



## Falania (12. November 2008)

meine frage is :

was ist auf 80 gibt es ein epic pvp set für ehre oder wird s4 auf level 80 gepatcht ( momentane s4 items auf 80 aufgestuft )


----------



## Warlocklover (12. November 2008)

Hallo, meine Frage:

1. Wann wird südlich von Tanaris Uldum aufgemacht oder besser was ist das???

2. Wieviel Zeit braucht man ca. um auf 80 zu lvln wenn man durchschnittlich jeden Tag 2h spielt???

danke vielmals ich hoffe ihr beantwortet meine Anliegen

danke

lg
WL


----------



## Lemonskunk (12. November 2008)

Warum werden alle Klassen seit 3.0 immer ähnlicher ? 

Wird es in Zukunft nur noch reine hybrid Klassen geben, oder wird der Trend wieder zu einer striken ROLLENAUFTEILUNG gehen? 

Werden Heiler  nun auch ,wie fast alle anderen Klassen, einen Stun bekommen, der eine akzeptable Abklingzeit besitzt  ?

Werden in Zukunft auch PvP Gegenstände erhältlich sein, die keine Abhärtung aufweisen, dafür im Ausgleich stärkere "Pve"-Stats besitzen (defrating, hit, ap, manareg etc) ?


----------



## Lakratash (12. November 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Wieso wurde der vergelter zum Top-DD gepufft, waehrend der Schamane, ehemals das Gegenstueck zum Paladin sich nun mit dem Tank um den letzeten Platz in der DD-Liste streiten muss?




Ganz einfach weils immer noch nicht so ist... no skill no damage


----------



## Exoman (12. November 2008)

1. Wird das Verbreiten der eigenen Erfolgsmeldungen abschaltbar gemacht? (Ich hoffe es sehr...)
2. Gibt es weitere (vielleicht 2) Stallplätze für Jäger? (Schließlich ist die Vielfalt der Begleiter und ihrer Fähigkeiten gestiegen und die neu hinzugekommenen Stallplätze waren bereits VOR dem Patch erforderlich).
3. Warum gibt es trotz verschiedener Testphasen immer wieder solch extreme Ungleichtgewichte zwischen den Klassen?


----------



## Xeruat (12. November 2008)

Mich würde folgendes Interessieren.

- Wird die 3D Engine verändert?
- Wird an der Serververfügbarkeit gearbeitet (Kargath  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Doppelter Skillungen?
- Sortierung der Haustiere sowie Mounts im Char Fenster?
- Accountsicherheit?
- Ställe für Jäger abschaffen -> Beschwören wie Hexer

lg xeruat


----------



## Sarcz (12. November 2008)

Ich würde gerne wissen:
Warum sie es nicht mal schaffen endlich die max. Anzahl der Debuffs auf einem Boss erhöhen?


----------



## Exoman (12. November 2008)

4. Wird es möglich sein, sich auch mit "normalen" Reittieren gemäß der aktuellen Reitfähigkeit schnell fortzubewegen? (Ich mag den schlichten Widder aus Dun Morogh und würde damit auch gerne schnell reiten können)
5. Beharrt ihr darauf, den Erwerb von PvP-Rüstung an Arenapunkte zu koppeln? (Ich hoffe nicht..)

P.S.: Entschuldigung für Mehrfachpost - war ein Versehen.


----------



## Zauma (12. November 2008)

1. Wird es irgendwann in Zukunft wieder PvP in WoW OHNE Arena geben oder werden BG-Spieler für immer ausrüstungsmäßig gegenüber Arenaspielern benachteiligt sein?

2. Wird es irgendwann einen Extra-Char-Slot für Heldenklassen geben?


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (12. November 2008)

In Nordend wird es einen weiteren Eingang zum Emerald Dream geben nachdem es viele Jahre nach den letzten Informationen ruhig um diese Sache geworden ist. Wird der Emerald Dream Bestandteil von Wotlk durch einen später folgenden Patch? (Bitte nach dem neuesten Stand zum Emerald Dream fragen)

Sind weitere Zonen / Gebiete in späteren Patchs geplant? (Nordend scheint auf den ersten Blick doch recht klein.)


----------



## Ginchilla (12. November 2008)

also mich würde mal interessieren, wann ein kleiderschrank eingeführt wird....

immer muss man tolle set teile wegwerfen, weil der platz eng wird!


----------



## Kalle1978 (12. November 2008)

eikira schrieb:


> Hallo GC
> 
> ist dir eigentlich bewusst dass du aufgrund von PVP bei vielen klassen das pve vernachlässigst und umgekehrt genauso?
> warum plant ihr nicht nen system das PVP und PVE einfach komplett trennt.
> ...



/sign


----------



## szene333 (12. November 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> Nur das Kara-Equip crap ist. Und S2 fast sogut wie T5, auf jedenfall besser als T4, ist.



rofl


----------



## Hugoo00 (12. November 2008)

Wird es irgend wann ein verbessertes Gruppen suche Tool geben? (hätte da interessante ideen, hehe)

^^das währe das einzigste was ich gerne wissen würde. Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Antworten durch gelesen da doch viele Fragen doppelt hoch 5 dabei waren, hoffe das diese jetzt nicht dabei war.


----------



## Laxera (12. November 2008)

....naja fangen wir mal an:

1. warum habt ihr kein Team welches sich intensiv mit dem vorschläge Forum beschäftigt? (gute Vorschläge auf greift, einen Prioritäten liste draus erstellt und diese umsetzt und falls geschehen bzw. nicht umsetzbar dies den postern mitteilt und dieses forum von zeit zu zeit mal aufräumt?)
2. warum sind manche klassen so stark im pvp? kann man das nicht balancen? (ging bei diablo 2 ja auch...)#
3. welchen sinn haben rüstungsschäden? (ausser Tanks davon ab zu halten Tanks zu bleiben?)
4. warum gibt es keine gildenboni?
5. warum startet man nicht spätestens ab dem 2ten 70er ab lvl 45 (ja nicht 55 wie der DK - ist ja ne "heldenklasse")?
6. warum funktionieren die neuen effekte (schatten z.B.) auf einem recht neuen PC (4 monate alt) mit 2 grakas nicht gescheit? (flackern im bild etc.)
7. warum laggten bzw. laggen die server in letzter zeit so (obwohl das Addon noch nicht mal draußen ist)?
8. warum ändert ihr mit jedem größeren patch was am UI (in der hinsicht das Addons - die man sicher trotz allem anpassen müsste, wegen spiel änderungen) obwohl das unnötig erscheint?
9. warum brauchen wir überhaupt für - zum teil - einfachste komfort-funktionen addons? (z.B. questhelper! - will doch nicht ne stunde suchen bis ich mein questmob finde!)
10. warum sind eure server bei dem "schlechten" netzbetreiber Telia gehostet? (gibt doch sicher was besseres)
11. Und wenn es nichts besseres gibt: warum macht ihr Telia (vor allem da ihr großkunde mit einem haufen kunden, die ihr regelmäßig - telia sei dank - enttäuscht) nicht mal feuer unterm hintern ihr system zu verbessern bzw. für ausfälle besser zu kompensieren?
12. warum führt ihr nur eine heldenklasse mit WOTLK ein? (gibt doch so viele mehr!)
13. warum bleibt ihr beim DK nicht beim aus WCIII bekannten mana (ja für alle die es nicht wissen, der verwendete mana in WC3)?
14. was ist die nächste heldenklasse?
15. was ist die nächste "normale" klasse?
16. um welchen content dreht sich die nächste erweiterung?
17. wie lautet ihr name?
18. wie lange sollen die wow-server noch laufen?
19. was kommt nach WOW?
20. Kriegen spieler die WOW gespielt haben im Nachfolger (vll wieder in WC-Universum?) einen Bonus bzw. können sie ihre charas übernehmen?
21. was würdest du tun um einen job in der spielebranche zu bekommen? (die ist speziell für mich interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


22. warum ist euer Europa HQ in Frankreich? (nicht england oder deutschland?)
23. warum gab es nur einen beta-server für ganz europa? gab es einen extra server für journalisten? (denn iwi hat es bei beta-shows von buffed nie gelagged)
24. warum haben wir europäer nur PVP-PreMades erhalten? und warum waren für uns zuerst überhaupt keine geplant?
25. warum gibt es die seelenbindung von gegenständen in wow bzw. warum kann man einen gegenstand nicht für Gold (bei einem NPC) ent-binden lassen?
26. wie hoch ist die qualität der bind-on-acc gegenstände im vergleich zu instanz dropps auf dem level des charas?
27. droppen T-sets wieder dierekt oder wird das (bei mir verhasste) token-system forgesetzt?
28. wie wird das mit den 2 skillungen und dem wechsel zwischen ihnen geregelt? (nachdem versprochen wurde so etwas zu implementieren, sicher eine interessante frage)
29. warum wurde naxxramas verlegt, anstelle der erstellung einer neuen instanz? (mangelnde kreativität?)
30. besteht ohne Naxxramas noch die möglichkeit in T3 zu kommen? (finde das für magier am stylischsten von allen T-sets für mages)
31. warum haben - fast - alle magier bzw. caster zauber cast-zeit? warum ist es nicht wie in Diablo2 das diese sofort gewirkt werden (bis das mana alle ist)? - mir kann keiner sagen das das zu extrem währe, wenn man den schaden entsprechend anpasst bzw. die anderen klassen entsprechend buffed! (sorry, ich finde es eben unlogisch. wenn ein magier zum am selben fleck stehen verdammt ist, wenn alle bücher, filme aber auch spiele den magier als im allgemeinen sehr beweglich (auch während des zauberwirkens) beschreiben. ich meine in keinem fantasy-film steht ein magier mehrere sekunden an ort uns stelle nur um einen feuerball bzw. blitz zu werfen?)
32. warum ist es unmöglich es so einzurichten das ausweichen (wie bei einem shooter) einem die möglichkeit gibt einem zauber/beschuss (mit Waffen aller art) bzw. einem Stoß oder schlag auszuweichen? (das würde skill bzw. können ins BG bzw. die arena bringen)
33. warum gibt es abhärtung? Bzw. warum ist PVP-Gear nicht einfach anders aussehendes &#8222;normales&#8220; gear das PVP-spieler eben im PVP kriegen (während raider, ein von den stats her gleiches set bzw. marginal besseres (kann mir keiner sagen das z.B. kaelthas legen leichter ist als BG&#8217;s abfarmen) bei den bossen gedropped krigen)? (vorher konnte man mit seinem T-Set locker mal ne runde PVP gehen, heute wird man &#8211; auch im T6 (full &#8211; nicht das ich T6 haben würde ^^ aber ich sehe es oft genug) &#8211; von leuten mit full S2 abgeschlachtet!!! Was ja wohl derbst unfair ist. Ebenso ist es unfair mit PVP-Gear kaum ins PVE gehen zu können (was nützt mir abhärtung wenn mir dafür mana, zaubermacht etc. fehlt?) 
34. warum braucht man kälte fliegen um in northrend zu fliegen? War/ist das wirklich nötig? (ich meine es kann euch doch egal sein ob ein spieler sich erst mal einen rundflug leistet oder nicht -.-)
35. warum gibt es generell keine boni für spieler mit mehr als einem 70er (80er)?
36. warum schwächt ihr den schattenpriester so ab was support (mana/schattenheilung) angeht, wenn er gleichzeit kaum auf (trotz änderungen) kaum auf den schaden anderer DD&#8217;ler kommt?
37. warum kümmert ihr euch jahrelang nicht um Paladine (die ja in WC3 eig. sehr stark wahren und es so in WOW auch sein müssten) nur um sie dann extrems zu overpowern? (wurde sonst noch nicht ge-one-hitted mit jäger (3 teile S2) aber eine full S3 vergelter schaffte das!)
38. anmerkung: diese frage ist rein hypothetisch! &#8211; Was ist, wenn ein wow-spieler stirbt, er seinen ACC aber an einen nahem verwandten bzw. einen freund vererben möchte, geht das? (ich will das wissen weil ACC verkauf bzw. einen ACC zu teilen ist ja eig. verboten)
39. warum habt ihr vor monaten schon einen blauen post im wow-forum stehen, das ihr die flugrouten überarbeitet und bisher ist nichts passiert?
40. warum sind eigentlich die einzelnen teile von wow (Azeroth, Scherbenwelt, Instanzen, BG&#8217;s und die Arena) auf eigenen servern? Währe es nicht sinnvoller dies auf einen server zu packen? Und wenn nicht, warum kriegt man keine warnung das ein server down ist, wenn man gerade auf einem anderen ist? (beispiel ich bin in shattrath &#8211; scherbenwelt server &#8211; und ich denke mir gehst nach SW ins AH &#8211; nat. ist der server down (ich weiß das nat. nicht) &#8211; ich gehe durchs portal und fliege raus&#8230;toll blizz, wenn es gewusst hätte währe ich in shatt geblieben!)
41. was macht ihr während der wöchentlichen wartungsarbeiten? (kann mir keiner erzählen das ihr jede woche die komponenten eurer server wechselt oder ihr die jede woche neu installed!)
...

mfg LAX
ps: könnte dafür ne klopapierrolle voll schreiben d.h. das waren nur die wichtigsten sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methurgar (12. November 2008)

Mich interessieren hauptsächlich Lore sachen, da ich mich nicht mit dem PvP auseinander setze, entweder man macht es oder nicht. Und wenn man es macht, dann soll man sich auch damit abfinden, das man BG und Arena machen muss, um an die Sachen zu kommen. Was man machen könnte, wäre z. B. das man sich wie zuletzt das erste PvP-Set kaufen kann, mit allen drum und dran, Trinkets, Schmuck, Waffen etc. und man dadurch eine klare Trennung schafft, das man Arena und BG nur mit den PvP Klamotten betreten kann und Instanzen/Raids nur mit PvE Klamotten, dann würde auch das ewige Mimimi wegen klarer Trennung aufhören.


Also was mich wirklich Interessiert sind dinge wie:

- Pandaren, wann kommen die endlich, und die Klasse Braumeister dazu :-)

- Werden alte Helden aus Warcraft 1 und 2 ihre Rückkehr erhalten wie Zul'jin, ich denke da an Garona oder Neltharion.

- Werden wieder Fraktionsklassen eingeführt wie Paladin und Schamane vor BC, damit das nicht immer ersichtliche Schachspiel aufhört, was schon bei Warcraft 3 versucht wurde, zu beheben.

- Wird der Steampunk Gedanke im Spiel weiter eigeführt, wenn ich an das Pen&Paper Rollenspiel denke, ist es dort stärker vertreten, als im PC-Spiel (Persönlicher Mimimi von mir: macht mal mehr für den Ingi, zb wie bei den anderen Berufen wie Schmied, Lederer, Schneider, das man sich komplette Rüstungssets bauen kann, würde den Beruf weitaus sinnvoller machen, anstatt nur Heli, Chopper und Gas-Farmen. Man könnte z. B. auch die Trinket-Tiere wie Arkanit-Drachling weiter entwickeln, ich persönlich find es Schade, das man verdammt viele Mats dafür aufwenden muss und den nutzen davon in keinster weise ausgleicht. Könnte man nicht das Trinket-Tier dauerhaft machen, das eine Petbar bekommt, allerdings nicht so effecktiv wie ein Jägerpet, das es zb gleichwertigen, bzw faktor 1,1 oder 1,2 Schaden des Ingi-Skills macht und so den nutzen  des belegens des Schmuckplatzes gerechtfertigt. Oder das es als reines Support-Pet dient, was nicht angreifen kann, sondern den Char supportet, oder die Gruppe, damit der Ingi attraktiver in Hinsicht auf Instanz/Raid Conttent. Vielleicht sogar in 4 verschiedenen Versionen, Tank, Magical DD, Range Physical DD und Melee DD. Nach meinen denken macht sowas den Beruf interessant und fördert den Rollenspiel Charakter.

- Bitte überrascht uns Spieler mit wirklich neuen Lore Wendungen, das wirklich neue Gegner auftauchen, ohne das die Gemeinschaft es absehen konnte, wie bei Arthas, Malygos, evtl mit dem nächsten oder übernächsten Addon sogar Ursa oder Ysara, weil sie den Kampf im Smaragtgrünen Traum verloren hat gegen Neltharion(ACHTUNG, Spekulation!!!)

An das Buffed-Team, viel spass in Berlin

Mfg
Meth


----------



## Smashi (12. November 2008)

Wieso besteht Blizzard auf dem Quest lvl System, ich habe lange Zeit Everquest gespielt und mir hat das Ep-grinden ansich auch Spaß gemacht. Wird es eventuell in WoW auch irgendwann eine Möglichkeit geben in der gleichen Zeit die es dauert eine Quest abzuschließen oder eine Instanz zu machen Ep zu grinden ?


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (12. November 2008)

gibt es die instanzen von classic und bc irgendwann mal als 80er version (oder hero bzw. daily)? würde das toll finden - alter content, aber trotzdem neue herausforderung und in den gebieten wäre mehr los.
wird es revolutionäre änderungen geben?z.b. luftkämpfe mit geskillten mounts, events die andere spiele integrieren (wie reittierrennen, jump&runs, sportspiele, etc.), generelle gameplayänderungen (spielsteuerung, interface), pvp-pve trennung


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (12. November 2008)

wird man die farbe seiner ausrüsung ändern können? mein heildudu sieht im moment aus wie eine kreuzung ausm hirsch und nem schwulen papagei. wenn ich schon so rumrennen muss, möchte ich wenigstens die farben ändern können, dass die gesamtoptik etwas besser ist als ein rot-grüner rockträger mit federschultern und dem total dazu passenden geweih.


----------



## Roffnek (12. November 2008)

Wann kommt die Dual-Skillung?
Warum gibt es auf RP-PvE-Servern PvP-Content?
Kann es nicht reine PvE-Server geben, wo auch alle Klassen rein auf PvE-gebalanced sind?

Gruß Roffnek


----------



## Deathstyle (12. November 2008)

Argrgrhh @ Vorposter ~~

@ Buffed-Team - könntet ihr nochmal posten welche Fragen ihr genommen habt?


----------



## Agastle (13. November 2008)

meine frage ich spiele Retri paladin und werde seid 3,5 jahren von blizzard verarscht und irgendwie werde ich immer im letzten patch vorm nästen addon gebufft WARUM !!!??? 

warum dieses ganze generfe der klassen als ob arena nicht schon genug die stimmung runtermacht nein dann kommt noch das ganze klassen generfe 

und hir meine vorraussage die nästen klassen die heulen dürfen sind Arkane macht magier und DK .... leider also bei mage würde ich sogar locker sagen der würd wie der retri totgenerft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

